# uleFone V12 / Star V12 / QVGA AMOLED / MTK6577



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## gkrananth (Aug 16, 2012)

http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=20837&start=760


----------



## sardaar (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for your message, gkrananth,

I was on this this forum, and I saw that people are working on these phone.
Unfortunately, all is written in russian language and I dont speak russian.
I think that rooting and flashing manipulations are too risky to trust a google translation.

Are you owner of an uleFone V12?
Have you triend some of their tips?

Best regards


----------



## gkrananth (Aug 16, 2012)

sardaar said:


> Thank you for your message, gkrananth,
> 
> I was on this this forum, and I saw that people are working on these phone.
> Unfortunately, all is written in russian language and I dont speak russian.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have MTK 6575 V12. OV5467 Camera Model.  Rooting I have done using TPSparkyRoot.  I just trying to find CWM for my phone. If you follow up the forum may we get something.


----------



## sardaar (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you, and do you know how boot in recovery mod with your model.

Another stupid noob question what is CWM?


----------



## xionix (Aug 16, 2012)

May you can give us some impressions of the phone here?


----------



## sardaar (Aug 16, 2012)

xionix said:


> May you can give us some impressions of the phone here?

Click to collapse



I think that the hardware of this phone is very nice: the screen is very clear, and it is reactive. But the original software is a shame: android without google apps is like a having a casual phone!



I have found a way to go in recorery mode: it is in the "About Phone" menu, but I cant push the gapps from cyanogen (can not insert link here). I have an "invalid ota package, missing scatter" error message


----------



## sardaar (Aug 17, 2012)

I have found a way to flash my phone with a good ROM with Google Apps, including the store, gmail, maps...

Here is my solution.

*uleFone V1277 / Star V1277 MTK6577 ROM Flash procedure *

*Warning: *
This procedure is from my personal experience with my own uleFone V1277. I can't guarantee that it will work with your phone.

*Greetings:*
Thank you to the community of the following forums and websites:
forum.china-iphone.ru (For the ROM)
chinamobiles.org  (For the flash tool)
bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.fr (for using SP Flash tool)

*What do you need.*
•	SP Flash Tool: SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00 software (in attachement)

•	A ROM, I used this one: V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN (i can't post url now, i'm a xda-noob)

•	Windows XP (I tried with Vista/7, you'll need an additionnal driver)

*How go in "Flash" mode*
-Turn off the phone
-Remove the battery
-Replace the battery
-Plug the phone into the computer

After that, Windows should ask for the driver.

*How to install the driver*
For win XP the driver is in the \SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00\new usb driver directory. The hardware name is. MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM Port:

For Win 7 you'll need the additionnal driver in attachment

TIP:After the installation of the driver, the phone will show an battery logo and will disapear from the Device manager list. thats, OK, the phone will not stay in "Flash" mode if it doesn't receive instruction.

*How to use SP Flash Tool*

Thats easy, but need a good timing

First, shut down the phone and remove the battery.

Launch "\SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00\Flash_tool.exe


Sélect the "Scatter-loading" file:
"\V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN\BIN\MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" 

Warning: The "\SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00\MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" file is almost identic but will cause problems with the user partition.

The .img files list is automatically updated

Press the "Download" button. The program will wait for the phone

Plug the battery in the phone and plug the phone to the computer

If the driver isn't already loaded, windows will ask for the driver

Flash procedure will begin. The progress bar will change of color and will finish with a green "O"


Now I need help to find a way to Root this phone


----------



## RaverSturm (Aug 21, 2012)

Very very pleased with this device/ I have star v1277 vith 0.5 Mpx camera - all works fine. China make big step to beat us..) Antutu test - 5300 marks. Bright ant contrast display - and great assembling culture. No crack - device like stone. Battary about 1900 mA - not as china sayd 2200 - but its realy long life phone.
We need ceanogen for this device.
Sorry for limited English.


----------



## sardaar (Aug 21, 2012)

RaverSturm said:


> Very very pleased with this device/ I have star v1277 vith 0.5 Mpx camera - all works fine. China make big step to beat us..) Antutu test - 5300 marks. Bright ant contrast display - and great assembling culture. No crack - device like stone. Battary about 1900 mA - not as china sayd 2200 - but its realy long life phone.
> We need ceanogen for this device.
> Sorry for limited English.

Click to collapse



Did you receive it with or without the google play store pre-installed?

have you rooted it?


----------



## Laprince (Aug 22, 2012)

Who knows how to root this phone ?...............tanx


----------



## RaverSturm (Aug 22, 2012)

sardaar said:


> Did you receive it with or without the google play store pre-installed?
> 
> have you rooted it?

Click to collapse



yes - on china-iphone.ru download firmware and root it without problem

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




Laprince said:


> Who knows how to root this phone ?...............tanx

Click to collapse



All about flash firmware

When you instal a driver 65xx (from zopo100)  root with  file i send to you

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




Laprince said:


> Who knows how to root this phone ?...............tanx

Click to collapse



All about flash firmware

When you instal a driver 65xx (from zopo100)  root with  file i send to you


----------



## Laprince (Aug 22, 2012)

RaverSturm said:


> yes - on china-iphone.ru download firmware and root it without problem
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pls where is the file or the firmware to root this phone located ?


----------



## sardaar (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a solution to *root *in the china-iphone.ru and chinamobiles.org forums (sorry I can't post url)

I have attached it

In English it is:
0. Install adb driver or android SDK
1. Connect your phone (started) to your PC, install the drivers;
2. Enable USB debugging Mode in the Phone;
3. Unpack the archive;
4. Start mkroot.cmd, wait three reboots.

It worked with my phone. 

I hope it is still safe (without Virus / Trojan / etc...)


----------



## sardaar (Aug 22, 2012)

*win 7 driver to flash*

To flash the phone from windows 7, you'll need this additionnal driver.


----------



## koroczki (Aug 23, 2012)

hello,
The new firmware will support the Hungarian ( Magyar ) language?
Thank you!


----------



## sardaar (Aug 23, 2012)

koroczki said:


> hello,
> The new firmware will support the Hungarian ( Magyar ) language?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I have checked, there is no Hungarian ( Magyar ) in the V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN rom


----------



## koroczki (Aug 23, 2012)

sardaar said:


> I have checked, there is no Hungarian ( Magyar ) in the V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN rom

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply!


----------



## astrolo (Aug 24, 2012)

sardaar said:


> I have checked, there is no Hungarian ( Magyar ) in the V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN rom

Click to collapse



Could you check for italian lenguage? Thanks


----------



## sardaar (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, there is 'italiano'.

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## josonio (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rooted V1277 mtk6577*

I have prepared a ZIP that works.

On Monday I upload

He preparado un ZIP que funciona.

Remove the spaces
http : //www . mediafire . com /?qf5bsgtbu5li5ok


----------



## RaverSturm (Aug 26, 2012)

Whart about rom for us? Is it possible? Great device.,

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thoughts*

I'm considering this phone, and was wondering what you all thought of it? Does it run games well and does the HDMI out work? Also, can you make a wifi hotspot (tether) with it?

Thank you


----------



## RaverSturm (Aug 28, 2012)

Now tipe from this device. As i say before - very good thing. In Antutu 5300 marks. I beat sony experia p. all games run smooth. hdmi works nice (720p) 
All as in brands two times more expensive. 


Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shri080 (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys i am planning to buy this one 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTK6577-4-5...h=item3379d20c6f&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101

as the specs looks the same except for the screen size can i flash the same rom given here in this forum?  Thank you for any help.


----------



## louiskoola (Aug 31, 2012)

I just got a v1277 with ROM 120807, when I connect to HDMI, play youtube or any video, video doesn't show horizontally, it is vertically "horizontally", any idea how can I fix it ? Thanks.


----------



## droid-sniper (Aug 31, 2012)

*SOLUTION FOR ISSUES : -no google apps installed -not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)*

Hi all!.,. 

*SOLUTION FOR ISSUES :
-no google apps installed
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)
*

It seems the Chinese version, had a different features than European version.

OK, what you need to do:

1. Install the necessary drivers into your windows version, as decribe from previous posts.

2. Download this file from source below linked, unzip and run: TPSparkyRoot_ru.bat 

You may download it from this site
http: //files.china-iphone.ru/ download.php?file=520root.zip

[just remove the space in between]


All credits are belongs to : vsdem and all folks 
from: http: //forum.china-iphone.ru/ viewtopic.php?f=46&t=20837&start=760

Hope that helps for this great cellphone (and quite unexpensive too). :cyclops:


B, Rgds.


----------



## michielm74 (Aug 31, 2012)

louiskoola said:


> I just got a v1277 with ROM 120807, when I connect to HDMI, play youtube or any video, video doesn't show horizontally, it is vertically "horizontally", any idea how can I fix it ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



It'm sorry I cannot answer the question. But do you know the capacity of the battery? is it really 2800mah?

Michiel


----------



## droid-sniper (Sep 1, 2012)

V1277 Batt packaged with 
2 pieces of 2000mAh.

Sent from my V12 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




louiskoola said:


> I just got a v1277 with ROM 120807, when I connect to HDMI, play youtube or any video, video doesn't show horizontally, it is vertically "horizontally", any idea how can I fix it ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Could you give the pic？.
What is exactly: vertically "horizontally"？.

Perhaps tweaking the build.prop
might help.

Sent from my V12 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




shri080 said:


> Guys i am planning to buy this one
> 
> MTK6577-4-5-Dual-SIM-Android-4-0-Smartphone-3G-One-X-4GB-/
> 
> as the specs looks the same except for the screen size can i flash the same rom given here in this forum?  Thank you for any help.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Very challenging question. 
It dont have hdmi output.

I believed, you better find out its original ROM and upgrade if neccesary.

Anyway, if it works fine, why change it？. 

Sent from my V12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a Cyanogen Mod port for this phone?

Thanks


----------



## RaverSturm (Sep 3, 2012)

Just waiting for Cyan...)

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Laprince (Sep 3, 2012)

*does this rooting method work for mt6577*



josonio said:


> I have prepared a ZIP that works.
> 
> On Monday I upload
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but i just want to be sure before i go ahead with the rooting method posted here, i am aware that this phone has two versions, which is the MT6575 and MT6577, So to be on the safe side, i just want to know if this method is for the MT6577, and pls whoever that has tried it can pls confirm that the root method works for the MT6577 Version of this phone, as i just got mine, and want to root it, but a little scared. i just need some  confirmation from other owners of this phone , that the root method actually works.........tanx.


----------



## droid-sniper (Sep 3, 2012)

my 6577 runs pretty well for rooting and
google play store fix. 

d/l the zip files as i wrote previously and enjoy your v1277. 

Sent from my V12 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------



considering v12 had hdmi & dual sim, there shoud be a lot of tweaking.

its stock rom runs nicely , imho. 

Sent from my V12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koroczki (Sep 4, 2012)

V12 (MT6575) CWM recovery working on V1277 (MT6577) ?


----------



## Laprince (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally got around to rooting it, its rooted now, but the screen when idle for a minute or more now flickers/blink, is this ok/is anybody experiencing such, just trying to play it safe.....................pheewwww, i just hope it doesnt go blank or white


----------



## Milde Shag (Sep 4, 2012)

*Star V1277*

Hi, I have this phone, first bench mark on Antutu gave 5100, I will be keeping an eye on this thread, ICS 4.0.4 is OK but its weird coming from old windows phone to Droid. But I'm hangin in there.. I like it so far.. Mine was supposed to have 4g Rom it shows about 2 total on the internal SD. Going to attach some screens on this post for you guys.

Hey, can anyone explain the ROM total value. Claimed to have 4G but only displays about 2G the totals I calculated including Phone Storage Ram + Rom came to about 3100-3200Mb. Is this advertizing hype, boosting spec's to make sales 4 Gig but where is it hiding?
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## 1 of 5 (Sep 5, 2012)

sardaar said:


> There is a solution to *root *in the china-iphone.ru and chinamobiles.org forums (sorry I can't post url)
> 
> I have attached it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks - worked perfectly - 6577


----------



## Umancini (Sep 5, 2012)

*ha funzionato la root !*

hello
* the procedure to root it worked for me (thank you all for your support and for procedures) I have a brand new Star V12 MT6577.
works now, finally, Google Play (I have a Chinese operating system in Italian), Gmail and Google search. : Laugh:

But I still do not works "Google Voice Search" wonderful functionality to write  posts. : (

Maybe I need to change the operating system with this (which you suggested)? V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN

You who have already tried the system (V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN) everything works? including voice search?


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Sep 5, 2012)

sardaar said:


> I have found a way to flash my phone with a good ROM with Google Apps, including the store, gmail, maps...
> 
> Here is my solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The driver isn't installing for me (The windows 7 specific driver) I'm running Win 7 Professional 64bit. Can anyone link me to a working driver?

Thanks!

Update, booting into the flash mode on my phone didn't show anything on the phone's screen, but it worked. I only managed to do it on a friend's XP machine.


----------



## repusez (Sep 7, 2012)

i've rooted the phone, anyidea how to install the google play store ? i've tried t o use google play store 3.8.17.apk but after the installation the app cannot start. any idea how to solve this. ok, just found out that flashing with the V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN ROM solves all this. 

any english clockwork recovery for this phone ?


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 8, 2012)

*Android 4.1 Jellybean for MTK6577*



repusez said:


> i've rooted the phone, anyidea how to install the google play store ? i've tried t o use google play store 3.8.17.apk but after the installation the app cannot start. any idea how to solve this. ok, just found out that flashing with the V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN ROM solves all this.
> 
> any english clockwork recovery for this phone ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

None of the chinese 6577 phones are Jellybean for sure.. Go to the system settings >> about phone >> click android version 4.1 many time very quickly.. you'll find the result.. 

REquest you to plz guide if we can install  [ROM][AOSP][JB][4.1.1][STABLE] Android 4.1.1 JellyBean - BUILD 3 [31-07-12] build or sanmsung 4.1 rom on this phone?

Thank you.


----------



## pesa1234 (Sep 9, 2012)

louiskoola said:


> I just got a v1277 with ROM 120807, when I connect to HDMI, play youtube or any video, video doesn't show horizontally, it is vertically "horizontally", any idea how can I fix it ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I have the same issue. When I look video or other,  I  everytime see the image in the tv vertically. Never horizontally! So the image can't fit the real tv dimension


----------



## Bruno Alberto (Sep 10, 2012)

*OTG is possible?*

I am interested in buying this phone. I have some ideas for it. Can you say whether he possesses usb host (usb otg) or you can use an external keyboard on it? I do not know if you have knowledge of Ubuntu for mobile. I plan to install it on this device. Do you think it possible?


----------



## pesa1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bruno Alberto said:


> I am interested in buying this phone. I have some ideas for it. Can you say whether he possesses usb host (usb otg) or you can use an external keyboard on it? I do not know if you have knowledge of Ubuntu for mobile. I plan to install it on this device. Do you think it possible?

Click to collapse



Dear Alberto in this device it's possible to connect keyboard and mouse but only via bluetooth.
I don't think it possible to install Ubuntu.
That's all.


----------



## Bruno Alberto (Sep 12, 2012)

pesa1234 said:


> Dear Alberto in this device it's possible to connect keyboard and mouse but only via bluetooth.
> I don't think it possible to install Ubuntu.
> That's all.

Click to collapse



Has anyone managed to install some usb keyboard on this unit? I think the hardware lets you use usb host or otg, but the question is the kernel. Here's a tutorial for outher models:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802740

I think the hardware specifications allow install ubuntu on it.
http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/features-and-specs
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appbuilder.u14410p30729&feature=search_result
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.firesplash.android.ubuntuks&feature=search_result
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dyndns.sven_ola.debian_kit&feature=search_result
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...EwMiwiY29tLmdhbG91bGEuTGludXhJbnN0YWxsUFJPIl0.


----------



## Umancini (Sep 12, 2012)

*tutto ok*



Umancini said:


> hello
> * the procedure to root it worked for me (thank you all for your support and for procedures) I have a brand new Star V12 MT6577.
> works now, finally, Google Play (I have a Chinese operating system in Italian), Gmail and Google search. : Laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I updated the firmware.
Now everything works even voice recognition google.: Good:

does anyone know if Jelly Bean came out for this phone?: Confuso:


----------



## I have no idea (Sep 13, 2012)

*Some help?*

hi guys,

I just ordered this phone. I've never owned a smartphone before. I've been following this thread, but I really have no idea how to do any of the steps listed. Why did you root the phone? What are the pros and cons of rooting the phone? Would it work just as well stock from the factory?

Thanks


----------



## pesa1234 (Sep 13, 2012)

Someone have a solution about HDMI? So we can not see the a good image on the tv everytime is portrait.

I found a solution to solve the HDMI problem in a chinese forum, but seems to generate a camera problem. 
There's an old ROM to solve HDMI problem... someone would like to understand where is the problem between the two ROM?


----------



## Laprince (Sep 16, 2012)

*Custom Recovery*

Anyone has custom recovery for this phone yet ?, i also want to ask if anyone has a compass app working on this phone


----------



## g227vam (Sep 16, 2012)

*rom hdmi rotation*



Laprince said:


> Anyone has custom recovery for this phone yet ?, i also want to ask if anyone has a compass app working on this phone

Click to collapse



for hdmi problems try this rom and let me know

http://narod.ru/disk/60962748001.3a3916145e22aabfb50c19c44138cb97/500wV1277-1009T_120828.rar.html#

G


----------



## Djmax90 (Sep 18, 2012)

*I'm triyg...rosencyc only*



g227vam said:


> for hdmi problems try this rom and let me know
> 
> ******i'm[/url] noob and can't post link XD****
> 
> G

Click to collapse



Hi i'm tryng to flash in a few minutes, but in the rar file there is a file that's be the release log (it's Chinese o another language), it show all version and the last version is the 120807 not the 120828.... why? Are you sure that is an Update?

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




Djmax90 said:


> Hi i'm tryng to flash in a few minutes, but in the rar file there is a file that's be the release log (it's Chinese o another language), it show all version and the last version is the 120807 not the 120828.... why? Are you sure that is an Update?

Click to collapse




Flashed!!! i'm turning on the phone......stay on 

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




Djmax90 said:


> Hi i'm tryng to flash in a few minutes, but in the rar file there is a file that's be the release log (it's Chinese o another language), it show all version and the last version is the 120807 not the 120828.... why? Are you sure that is an Update?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is what I thought...
Nothing, is the same FW... hdmi work always in portrait and not landscape....


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Sep 18, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues where their calendar doesn't sync or gets wiped on the phone? If so, has anyone found a solution?


----------



## pesa1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

Richardo Crispus said:


> Is anyone else having issues where their calendar doesn't sync or gets wiped on the phone? If so, has anyone found a solution?

Click to collapse



yes, the phone doesn't have the google calendaer sync application.
now i'm not in front of my computer but tomorrrow i will insert in my post the upg to do...

Today i also ask to Bird techinician a solution about HDMI problem, when i have some solution to do I will provide the instruction to this community!!!

This package is used to root the phone and to install the google application.
Connect your phone to your computer with debug USB active in your V1277 and run: TPSparkyRoot_ru.bat
restart your phone as indicated (3 times)
Root+APK
Now you have your phone rooted with all the google application installed you can also sync the google calendar.

If you would like to unroot your phone please download this package:
Unroot V1277
and launch the runme-UNROOT.bat

thank you


----------



## xander7501 (Sep 21, 2012)

*driver for mass storage ( access to sd card)*

Hello.
I 'm using the v1277 and windows 7 64bits.
All I would like to do is to connect to my computer : like I do with my mp3 player : I would like to be able to upload files on the sd card  that I installed on the phone.
But windows says it cant find a drive, that there is no mass storage driver that work with the phone. It detects the phone as " MT65xx Android Phone", but thats all. on the phone I activated the mass storage. Debug mode usb on phone is off.
I tried 3 differents drivers from this site  (this thread actually) none works. None are recognize . My guess is drivers here are for flashing etc, some are emulators for virtual com port. I dont want to unroot/flash or anything like that , just raw access to my 32go sd card , because now I'm stuck unless I open the phone remove the card, plug it on the computer etc, which will result in destroying the phone as it's not made to be removed everyday.
any help please...?
thanks a lot.


----------



## Laprince (Sep 21, 2012)

*Use this driver*

I had similar issues , the drivers here did not work for me, but i am using this and it will work for u ,unzip it and go to device manager, click on update driver, bowse to where u will unzip this files and it will do the work, and your computer will see your phone.  this driver is solely for Win 7 64bit



xander7501 said:


> Hello.
> I 'm using the v1277 and windows 7 64bits.
> All I would like to do is to connect to my computer : like I do with my mp3 player : I would like to be able to upload files on the sd card  that I installed on the phone.
> But windows says it cant find a drive, that there is no mass storage driver that work with the phone. It detects the phone as " MT65xx Android Phone", but thats all. on the phone I activated the mass storage. Debug mode usb on phone is off.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xander7501 (Sep 21, 2012)

Laprince said:


> I had similar issues , the drivers here did not work for me, but i am using this and it will work for u ,unzip it and go to device manager, click on update driver, bowse to where u will unzip this files and it will do the work, and your computer will see your phone.  this driver is solely for Win 7 64bit

Click to collapse



thank you for your quick reply.. however it doesnt work either..windows keep saying it doesnt see any driver that match device in the directory it's unzipped..
however on a xp 32bit it works without driver, i can acces the card content.. so I'm probably going to be forced to transfer to the xp, then to the v1277.. very very annoying..


----------



## droid-sniper (Sep 22, 2012)

xander7501 said:


> thank you for your quick reply.. however it doesnt work either..windows keep saying it doesnt see any driver that match device in the directory it's unzipped..
> however on a xp 32bit it works without driver, i can acces the card content.. so I'm probably going to be forced to transfer to the xp, then to the v1277.. very very annoying..

Click to collapse



have you tried: moborobo?.
quite handy for win ↔ android cellphone.

try it and d/l from here: 
moborobo.com

hope that helps. 

Sent from my PUYERv12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Djmax90 (Sep 22, 2012)

*tranfer file to xp*



droid-sniper said:


> have you tried: moborobo?.
> quite handy for win ↔ android cellphone.
> 
> try it and d/l from here:
> ...

Click to collapse



or try Airdroid, it's free and faster than USB to transfer file when use the thetering...
PS: no drivers are needed


----------



## xander7501 (Sep 22, 2012)

Djmax90 said:


> or try Airdroid, it's free and faster than USB to transfer file when use the thetering...
> PS: no drivers are needed

Click to collapse



hello , thanks for the tips I tried those and yes it works. but I found why it didnt work on 7 64 bits ! Actually the usb setting was to " usb storage" . but it needs to be to " MTP multimedia device".  As soon as I choose multimedia device instead of usb storage, it works !  in win 7 64, it doesnt show up as drive but as a little ipad/ipod logo with the name : "bird77_a_ics2" and then I have 2 drives : "sd card" , and "phone storage" ! So it's really good to know that the usb setting must be different from XP for win 7 64. with this probleme solved I can say I'm pretty happy with this device though it wasnt my first choice.


----------



## droid-sniper (Sep 22, 2012)

xander7501 said:


> hello , thanks for the tips I tried those and yes it works. but I found why it didnt work on 7 64 bits ! Actually the usb setting was to " usb storage" . but it needs to be to " MTP multimedia device".  As soon as I choose multimedia device instead of usb storage, it works !  in win 7 64, it doesnt show up as drive but as a little ipad/ipod logo with the name : "bird77_a_ics2" and then I have 2 drives : "sd card" , and "phone storage" ! So it's really good to know that the usb setting must be different from XP for win 7 64. with this probleme solved I can say I'm pretty happy with this device though it wasnt my first choice.

Click to collapse



allrite!.
glad to hear that.. ,-)


Sent from my PUYERv12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## RaverSturm (Sep 23, 2012)

*unification internal memory*

They came in a personal questions about the patch for unification internal memory.
The patch works. I'm all set with some crap, because there was an error on the SD card.
To put the need to:
1. Set rekaveri
With mobileuncle (looking at Google Play) put this rekaveri http://files.china-iphone.ru/813V1277_120804__recovery_120903-232649.rar
2. Make a full backup on the SD card menu rekaveri backup and restore
3. Copy the patch to the external card StarV1277_Update.zip patch from etogo archive http://files.china-iphone.ru/959Star% 20V1277% 20Firmware% 20Patch.zip
3. After fleshtul set EBR1.bin
Etogo to replace the firmware in a folder on a standard file from the archive EBR1.bin http://files.china-iphone.ru/959Star% 20V1277% 20Firmware% 20Patch.zip, load vleshtule skater in the file and remove the check mark from all but two top file and EBR1.bin
after flashing
4. Loaded in rekaveri modes (both the power button and volume up phone)
5. Put the SD card with StarV1277_Update.zip
6. Data recovery only do through advansed restore point rekaveri
7. reboot
The output is 2.76Gb internal memory and the phone memory size of your external SD card.


----------



## RaverSturm (Sep 24, 2012)

Round battery (flash from recovery) 
http://files.china-iphone.ru/579seoul_Raver_star_v1277_ver2.zip


----------



## Laprince (Sep 25, 2012)

RaverSturm said:


> They came in a personal questions about the patch for unification internal memory.
> The patch works. I'm all set with some crap, because there was an error on the SD card.
> To put the need to:
> 1. Set rekaveri
> ...

Click to collapse



Can someone please help us explain better what RaverSturm is trying to say, cos i don't understand the whole steps and explanation, or is it just me, just need a more explanatory version of what he is saying, so that I/We don't end up bricking the phone..........................Tanx


----------



## xmaxxmax (Sep 26, 2012)

*horizontal lines on the screen*

Hi, when i look my screen i can see many horizontal lines that don't let me see correctly it! 
I'm very disappointed!
Has someone the same problem?
Thanks.


----------



## colorado.rob (Sep 28, 2012)

*OTG Support*

Does anyone know if this phone supports USB OTG and, if so, whether the phone can be charged through the OTG adapter?


----------



## newbornlife (Sep 28, 2012)

*V12 mtk6575 sleep reboots*

Hello all,
I am the unhappy owner of a V12 MTK6575 (unhappy cause I ordered an MTK6577 and got this instead) but on top of that this phone seems to be defective.
Whenever it goes to sleep mode on its own or by pressing the power button, it reboots for no other apparent reason. It reboots about once every 1.5 minutes.
The only way I found to avoid that from happening, was to use an app to prevent it from going to sleep and hence rebooting. However that cannot be a permanent solution.
I wiped the cache a couple of times, and a factory reset a few more from the recovery console but that did not help.
The phone is not rooted yet.

Has anyone here encountered similar problems with this phone?


The android version is 4.0.3
The baseband version MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V14.2012/06/01
Kernel version 3.0.13


PS in the recovery console (PWRon and volume up) it shows me the android with an open belly but no menu. If I use the volume down button, the menu appears and with this button the navigation is ok. When the volume up button is used to navigate the menu though, the menu disappears with every second push: Push volume+ once, the menu goes up, push second time, the menu vanishes from the screen etc etc. Is that normal operation for this phone? Cause with my ZTE blade the operation is flawless.


----------



## Djmax90 (Sep 29, 2012)

newbornlife said:


> PS in the recovery console (PWRon and volume up) it shows me the android with an open belly but no menu. If I use the volume down button, the menu appears and with this button the navigation is ok. When the volume up button is used to navigate the menu though, the menu disappears with every second push: Push volume+ once, the menu goes up, push second time, the menu vanishes from the screen etc etc. Is that normal operation for this phone? Cause with my ZTE blade the operation is flawless.

Click to collapse



I've the 6577 and is the same  for me in recovery mode, for the reboots i don't know....


----------



## yuv4L (Sep 29, 2012)

*v1277: USB disappeared*

Hello, noob here, trying to understand what is wrong with the iStar v1277 I got from one of the Chinese websites.

Initially my Ubuntu PC was able to see the device (`lsusb`) in both Debug mode and Mass Storage mode.  Now USB seems to be gone.  Connecting the device to the PC does not trigger anything, neither in Ubuntu nor in Windows, on two different PCs, although the battery still charges over the USB cable.

About phone tells me that it is:
* Android version 4.0.4
* Basenband version MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V1, 2012/07/16 13:29
* Kernel Version [email protected] #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 26 10:56:54 CST 2012
* Build number 11G9_1009_120725_OV5647_ICS2V1_V01_TST_CN

I suspect the phone was a return because when I received it from China it was set to Russian language and it was already rooted (adb shell had a # prompt and not the expected $ from the beginning, although the su, busybox and Superuser.apk binaries seemed to have been deleted and I had to copy fresh ones into the expected locations.  I did a factory reset (accessed the system recovery from the menu entry in About Phone) and the phone came back to life in Chinese, as expected.

I did not change/reflash the ROM yet.  The ROM that came with the phone was doing OK for me so far.  I will consider reflashing to get back USB access.  Can I reflash without USB connection?  How?  All I can do right now is copy files via bluetooth, access the console via remote ADB, and copy files to the micro SDHC card by removing it from the phone and plugging it into my computer.

My longer term goal is to build my own ROM, either from Android's own source code; or from Cyanogen (my preference), but I am still quite far away from that goal.  I have built Linux from scratch and done some coding on that platform, so in that sense I am not exactly a noob.  My immediate goal is to get USB working again as expected. 

Can any of the experts help me understand if I can get USB functionality back, and if so how?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## newbornlife (Sep 30, 2012)

*ok, rooted. Custom recovery anyone?*



Djmax90 said:


> I've the 6577 and is the same  for me in recovery mode, for the reboots i don't know....

Click to collapse



thanks for clarifying that Djmax

Now the phone is rooted, with the MTKdroidtools easily as long as it is set on the USB developer and media device.


I am also looking for a custom recovery CWM for example,  but the recovery linked a few posts ago seems to demand a subscription. this link is for unrooting. 

Could somebody upload it on some other file-hosting service?

thanks


----------



## yuv4L (Sep 30, 2012)

*Mobileuncle MTK Tools by njava*

Hello,

Can somebody please point me to a download link for a recent version (supporting MT6577 and specifically the V12 phone discussed in this thread) of Mobileuncle MTK Tools?  I need the APK.  Please no GooglePlay links, it does not work for me.

Thanks.


----------



## chunky2 (Oct 1, 2012)

*I think Ive Bricked it*

Hi All, after rooting my phone I used a program to transfer all my date from my old B63M mobile to my new Bird/ Star V1277 with a program called MyBackUp Pro great I though but it proceed to write everthing twice on my new phone. So I did a factory reset thinking I could start again. Oh no bad mistake the phone went in to recovery mode and proceed to wipe everything, now it wont even boot up every time I try to switch on the phone it goes in to recovery mode and stays there the phone gets hot, until the battery dies so I stop turning it on. Itried to flash it with the programs on the thread but now its werse now the screen goes from dark to a faint light and then switches off.
Can anybody help me?


----------



## pesa1234 (Oct 1, 2012)

You can try to reload the complete ROM...


----------



## chunky2 (Oct 1, 2012)

pesa1234 said:


> You can try to reload the complete ROM...

Click to collapse



How please?
And with what programs A guide would be nice.


----------



## pesa1234 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dear chunky2, in post number 8 there's a good guide.
The link to downlaod the firmware is this: http://narod.ru/disk/59369129001.9f...009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN.rar.html


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 1, 2012)

chunky2 said:


> How please?
> And with what programs A guide would be nice.

Click to collapse



Do a google search for some instructions "MT6575 flashing tutorial" bm-smartphone-reviews blogspot com.
the procedure should be similar.


----------



## chunky2 (Oct 1, 2012)

pesa1234 said:


> Dear chunky2, in post number 8 there's a good guide.
> The link to downlaod the firmware is this: http://narod.ru/disk/59369129001.9f...009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN.rar.html

Click to collapse





newbornlife said:


> Do a google search for some instructions "MT6575 flashing tutorial" bm-smartphone-reviews blogspot com.
> the procedure should be similar.

Click to collapse



thanks guys i'm back

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Phone boots up ok now, but I get invalid sims come up. I go in to the settings/ about phone/ status/ imei infomation and I get unknown on both my sims slots.
Can some one tell me how I can flash my imei numbers back in to the phone, I known the numbers as they are the ones that are marked on the back inside under the battery.
Thank in advance.
P.S. a guide would be nice for newbee


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 1, 2012)

chunky2 said:


> thanks guys i'm back
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a software I think it is called Zopo Imei, or something like that that can help you rewrite your imei.
You could probably also use the MTKDroidtools that have a similar function. I do not know which one is easier and have not used either. But do some reading before you proceed with that, though I do not think it can get any worse than not having an IMEI


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 2, 2012)

*v12 MTK6575 reboots solved.*



newbornlife said:


> Hello all,
> I am the unhappy owner of a V12 MTK6575 (unhappy cause I ordered an MTK6577 and got this instead) but on top of that this phone seems to be defective.
> Whenever it goes to sleep mode on its own or by pressing the power button, it reboots for no other apparent reason. It reboots about once every 1.5 minutes.
> The only way I found to avoid that from happening, was to use an app to prevent it from going to sleep and hence rebooting. However that cannot be a permanent solution.
> I wiped the cache a couple of times, and a factory reset a few more from the recovery console but that did not help.

Click to collapse



Soooooooooooo

I think I found a solution to my problem.
I rooted the phone and installed a couple of different roms that I found compatible with my phone, but nothing worked. The reboots continued. 
Then I came across a forum post hinting that reboot and instability problems during sleep was attributed to the core chip frequency during sleep. 
So with the rooted phone, I downloaded an overclocking app and increased the minimum frequency from 166Mhz to 250Mhz.
I almost cried when after pressing the power-sleep button twice and then a few more times, the phone woke up normaly without rebooting normally.
So thats that.

it seems I was too optimistic  The above happened with the phone connected via USB to the computer. Once the cable was removed. It wend back to rebooting((


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone figured out how to get the calendar to sync? 

Thanks!


----------



## mateszka (Oct 3, 2012)

*calendar*



Richardo Crispus said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get the calendar to sync?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Copy the GoogleCalendarSyncAdater.apk  the system/app folder and is ready. I can not give you link because the forum does not allow (see:forum.china-iphone.ru)
1.only the phone root!!!!!
2. copy apk file the SD card
3.run root explorer and copy SD card  apk file  and paste( sytem/app)
4.  write permissions  rw--r--r--
5.reboot the phone
that's all !!  good luck!


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## ap0006 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I have tried the flashing method by sardaar, but when I open the sp flash tool, the location field appears as empty, and I don't know how to fix this issue.


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 4, 2012)

ap0006 said:


> Hi, I have tried the flashing method by sardaar, but when I open the sp flash tool, the location field appears as empty, and I don't know how to fix this issue.

Click to collapse



do you select the proper scatter emmc file?


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Oct 4, 2012)

mateszka said:


> Copy the GoogleCalendarSyncAdater.apk  the system/app folder and is ready. I can not give you link because the forum does not allow (see:forum.china-iphone.ru)
> 1.only the phone root!!!!!
> 2. copy apk file the SD card
> 3.run root explorer and copy SD card  apk file  and paste( sytem/app)
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's the link to the apk is people need it URL

It works!

Thank you again


----------



## mikajen (Oct 5, 2012)

Do we have a custom ROM for this phone? eq. like MIUI ROM?


----------



## giwrgosth (Oct 5, 2012)

*Compass?*

Hi to all.
My first post 
This phone support compass?
Thank you!


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Oct 5, 2012)

giwrgosth said:


> Hi to all.
> My first post
> This phone support compass?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Welcome to the forum, I hope you find what you're looking for!

It doesn't, no. It does however support full GPS (not just A-GPS)


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 6, 2012)

*How to move app to sdcard 2?*

Hi. I've a V1277 and I can't move app to external sdcard. :crying:

Can you do it?

Do you an idea to fix?:cyclops:

Regards:laugh:


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 6, 2012)

ziaziung said:


> Hi. I've a V1277 and I can't move app to external sdcard. :crying:
> 
> Can you do it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried to use, the application "app to sd" ?


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for help.
Yes I've tried it, but the only choise I have is internal sd card( external sd card is mounted)!!
Are those who have a v1277 able to move app to external sd card?


----------



## mikajen (Oct 8, 2012)

ziaziung said:


> Thank you for help.
> Yes I've tried it, but the only choise I have is internal sd card( external sd card is mounted)!!
> Are those who have a v1277 able to move app to external sd card?

Click to collapse



Hi,  there are plenty of tools to choose from and here are as follows:

Link  2 sd
ZDbox
Mobileuncle tools
App 2 sd

Okay that's four to choose from. I personally use mobileuncle tools since it offers a not only apps to sd but also a lot of tools in one app.

Hope this helps. I couldn't post links to make it easier for you. Anyway, you can search for it on google play and its free.

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikajen (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I recently bougth a micro d-hdmi to hdmi for my v1277 so that I could use it to connect to my lcd tv.
I connected it and it works. The only thing that bothers me is that it won't go on full screen on the tv. The picture is always on portrait and centered at the lcd which kind a disgusted me. I cannot find any options on the hdmi menu to turn it to fullscreen or have it default to landscape mode just to use the whole screen real state.
Does anybody knows howntp do it? Is there an app to solve this that is available on google play.

Help.

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pesa1234 (Oct 9, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Hi everyone.
> I recently bougth a micro d-hdmi to hdmi for my v1277 so that I could use it to connect to my lcd tv.
> I connected it and it works. The only thing that bothers me is that it won't go on full screen on the tv. The picture is always on portrait and centered at the lcd which kind a disgusted me. I cannot find any options on the hdmi menu to turn it to fullscreen or have it default to landscape mode just to use the whole screen real state.
> Does anybody knows howntp do it? Is there an app to solve this that is available on google play.
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a lot of people with this problem, at the moment no solution... in some forum some people speaking about new rom, but at the moment I can not found anything....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2012)

*$100 Bounty for a solution*

Hi,

I am from the U.S. and I badly need to enable the WCDMA-AWS-1700 bandmode on this phone (v1277 based on MT6577). I am offering $100 USD bounty/reward/donation to whomever can come up with a working solution for this problem. I can send the money via PayPal to the first person who succeeds in fixing this issue.

It is my understanding that the radio of this SoC is handled by MT6162 which supposedly supports WCDMA-AWS-1700. Also, the engineer mode for the phone lists this option, even though it is grayed-out (as mentioned by other posters here). So I have reason to believe that the hardware of the phone offers this functionality, but for some reason the manufacturers limit it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sunil_237 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any opinions on this phone (for a general user, not a dev or too interested in modding it), please inbox me. Quality and durability are my main concern.

Any help in much appreciated.


----------



## lukacsp (Oct 9, 2012)

Sunil_237 said:


> Any opinions on this phone.... Quality and durability

Click to collapse



Quality: its surprisingly good, i had to dissassemble it because of a front speaker contact error (it happens other phones too). Its clean, nicely organised and good-looking. The LCD is quite bright and sharp, its like IPS on some other phones. The standard gift silicone case is very good, but i like the phones case too, it is nearly undestructible. The system is fast and stable, running time is 2 days with moderate using.
I say that with a lot of experience: i had Zopo, Lenovo, ZTE and a bounch of other OEM phones from China.
My only pain is that the HDMI is still buggy now, i hope it will repaired soon (its a software error).

Durability: Its a new phone, so no one can answer that question yet. My opinion is that its made with very similar components as any other mtk based phones, so it will be ok. The battery is replaceable, you will get 2 anyway.


----------



## Sunil_237 (Oct 9, 2012)

lukacsp said:


> Quality: its surprisingly good, i had to dissassemble it because of a front speaker contact error (it happens other phones too). Its clean, nicely organised and good-looking. The LCD is quite bright and sharp, its like IPS on some other phones. The standard gift silicone case is very good, but i like the phones case too, it is nearly undestructible. The system is fast and stable, running time is 2 days with moderate using.
> I say that with a lot of experience: i had Zopo, Lenovo, ZTE and a bounch of other OEM phones from China.
> My only pain is that the HDMI is still buggy now, i hope it will repaired soon (its a software error).
> 
> Durability: Its a new phone, so no one can answer that question yet. My opinion is that its made with very similar components as any other mtk based phones, so it will be ok. The battery is replaceable, you will get 2 anyway.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've not used a china phone yet, they seem too cheap to be good, and I'm sceptical so it's nice getting feedback from a mobile phone community.

I'm not too fused about the HDMI, won't use it at all I'd think.


----------



## tiby_gsm (Oct 9, 2012)

HI !! my phone star v12 6577 freezes after ending a call and he only remedy is to remove the battery .. does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## lukacsp (Oct 9, 2012)

tiby_gsm said:


> HI !! my phone star v12 6577 freezes after ending a call and he only remedy is to remove the battery .. does anyone have any suggestions???

Click to collapse



Flash another firmware? What is your firmware version/date?


----------



## tiby_gsm (Oct 9, 2012)

lukacsp said:


> Flash another firmware? What is your firmware version/date?

Click to collapse



kernel version: 3.0.13 ....baseband version :maui.11amd.w12.22.sp.v1,2012/07/16.....build number: 11g9_1009_120725_ov5647_ics2v1_v01_tst_cn  . the phone is new..i have the phone from the 2 weeks..sometimes hangs 3 to 4 times daily sometimes walk normally one day...


----------



## mikajen (Oct 10, 2012)

Djmax90 said:


> Hi i'm tryng to flash in a few minutes, but in the rar file there is a file that's be the release log (it's Chinese o another language), it show all version and the last version is the 120807 not the 120828.... why? Are you sure that is an Update?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So.. anyone?  Did anyone here have a fix for the HDMI function of this phone? :fingers-crossed:
I tried Real HDMI but it doesn't even detect whether the cable is plugged in (connected) or not. 
I also tried to contact the supplier of this phone but they have said that...



> Dear customer:
> we don't have the rom now .once we have it ,we will post on this site ,thanks !
> please go to this site for information ,thanks and best wishes !

Click to collapse



So I guess we will be waiting for eternity unless someone finds a way around this.


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## Milde Shag (Oct 11, 2012)

*UleFone V1277 USB Connect to Windows*

UleFone V1277 USB Connect to Windows PC.

The main issue when connecting the Phone to Windows PC is to make sure you turn on USB Debugging Mode.

Re: Reliability
My Phone is still trucking with no crashes freezes or hiccups.
I purchased it Rooted so no need to root. Just wait for a better version of Android maybe. By then it will probably be a new phone.


----------



## Israeleet (Oct 11, 2012)

I hear that mtk6577 is a powerful one!


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 11, 2012)

*Big trouble : Help!*

Hi every buddy. 
I've a V1277 phone. I wanted to give it to a friend. So I decided to erase (wipe) all my datas from the phone, and make a factory reset (proposed in the menu). Since the phone does not start : it stays on this screen with the green Android toy with a kind of gold star turning in is open belly?!?
Who can help me?
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Laprince (Oct 11, 2012)

ziaziung said:


> Hi every buddy.
> I've a V1277 phone. I wanted to give it to a friend. So I decided to erase (wipe) all my datas from the phone, and make a factory reset (proposed in the menu). Since the phone does not start : it stays on this screen with the green Android toy with a kind of gold star turning in is open belly?!?
> Who can help me?
> Thank you for reading.

Click to collapse



Just flash a new firmware, and it will be as u bought it(brand new) , i hope this helps 

Sent from my V1277 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for help. But

1)  where can I find a firmware?

2) how can I flash it (I have no access to the phone )?


----------



## Laprince (Oct 11, 2012)

ziaziung said:


> Thank you for help. But
> 
> 1)  where can I find a firmware?
> 
> 2) how can I flash it (I have no access to the phone )?

Click to collapse



Read the OP First Page, u wil get all the information you need including where to get the firmware 

Sent from my V1277 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you Laprince, after many tries it has worked.

Regards


----------



## pesa1234 (Oct 11, 2012)

ziaziung said:


> Thank you Laprince, after many tries it has worked.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Dear All, there's a new firmware but where is it possible to download.

I have this new firmware in my girlfriend phone... how to extract from the phone?

1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN


----------



## mikajen (Oct 11, 2012)

pesa1234 said:


> Dear All, there's a new firmware but where is it possible to download.
> 
> I have this new firmware in my girlfriend phone... how to extract from the phone?
> 
> 1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN

Click to collapse



Hi,
Wow. That great! Is there any significant updates on this version?
Hw about the Hdmi. Was it been able to be on fullscreen mode when connected to lcd tv?
Thanks,

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pesa1234 (Oct 11, 2012)

It works even HDMI if anyone help me to pick-up the rom from this phone I will share it!!!


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 11, 2012)

pesa1234 said:


> It works even HDMI if anyone help me to pick-up the rom from this phone I will share it!!!

Click to collapse



There is a software called: "MTK Droid Root & Tools v.2.2.8"
It gives you the ability to backup the rom. 
Do some reading about it.

However because I had a V12 which was faulty, I send it back. I am not sure how well MTK droid tools works in this regard but have a look


----------



## mikajen (Oct 11, 2012)

pesa1234 said:


> It works even HDMI if anyone help me to pick-up the rom from this phone I will share it!!!

Click to collapse



Hi pesa,
So the Hdmi was fixed? 
I think you can use rom manager for the scatter file and sp flash tools to do the full readback (back up) of the phone. I think someone has already posted a guide somewhere here in this forum.

As supplementary to this. You can read this post for more information.
[GUIDE]Full ROM backup/dump for MTK6573 & MTK6516 phones !!![NOT nandroid backup]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1683883
Creating a ROM dump of your MT65x3 device
http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.pt/2012/04/creating-rom-dump-of-your-mt65x3-device.html
Program to obtain root and create a backup on the MT65 **
http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=17863


Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 12, 2012)

this rom already shared here http://narod.ru/disk/62218695001.74...orFlashtoolFromReadBack_121009-104224.7z.html. 
unfortunately this rom has a multitouch bug, moreover this rom is slower than previous. you need to flash uboot.bin from previous rom to eliminate this performance degradation. you can get uboot.bin here http://narod.ru/disk/62351491001.c8ef176592a3638146ea753a945fc5fe/uboot.rar.html


----------



## pesa1234 (Oct 12, 2012)

dmitry1972 said:


> this rom already shared here http://narod.ru/disk/62218695001.74...orFlashtoolFromReadBack_121009-104224.7z.html.
> unfortunately this rom has a multitouch bug, moreover this rom is slower than previous. you need to flash uboot.bin from previous rom to eliminate this performance degradation. you can get uboot.bin here http://narod.ru/disk/62351491001.c8ef176592a3638146ea753a945fc5fe/uboot.rar.html

Click to collapse



Thank you, but if I would like the original ROM with english default? In this case if I reset the device it start with Russian default.


----------



## mikajen (Oct 14, 2012)

newbornlife said:


> There is a software called: "MTK Droid Root & Tools v.2.2.8"
> It gives you the ability to backup the rom.
> Do some reading about it.
> 
> However because I had a V12 which was faulty, I send it back. I am not sure how well MTK droid tools works in this regard but have a look

Click to collapse



Oh I feel sorry for you that you recieve a faulty one. Any way did you recieved a new replacement yet? V1277 is a better one than V12.
Could you post a guide or tutorial how to perform this?

---------- Post added 15th October 2012 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 14th October 2012 at 11:49 PM ----------




dmitry1972 said:


> this rom already shared here http://narod.ru/disk/62218695001.74...orFlashtoolFromReadBack_121009-104224.7z.html.
> unfortunately this rom has a multitouch bug, moreover this rom is slower than previous. you need to flash uboot.bin from previous rom to eliminate this performance degradation. you can get uboot.bin here http://narod.ru/disk/62351491001.c8ef176592a3638146ea753a945fc5fe/uboot.rar.html

Click to collapse



hi dmitry, could you post a precedure how perform this?


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 15, 2012)

mikajen said:


> hi dmitry, could you post a precedure how perform this?

Click to collapse



hi. you can do it using SP Flash Tool as described here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30360533&postcount=8


----------



## michielm74 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Link to russian forum with newest firmwares*

The following is a link to the russian forum on this phone. It also has got the newest firmware. Use chrome to translate the stuff if you don't know Russian:

forum.china-iphone.ru/ viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21563&start=1540

The first sticky post in this forum contains the most relevant stuff.


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 19, 2012)

*How to change  Lock call answer?*

Hi every buddy.


Is it possible to change the  lock call answer?
By, for example, a slide?


Thank you .


----------



## Laprince (Oct 20, 2012)

i have flashed the new rom posted by  dmitry1972, but none of the rooting methods work, it seems there is no suitable workaround method for rooting this latest firmware,.......................keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully someone will work it out.


----------



## ziaziung (Oct 22, 2012)

*is compas work?*

Hi. Is compas work whith your V1277?


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## mikajen (Oct 23, 2012)

Laprince said:


> i have flashed the new rom posted by  dmitry1972, but none of the rooting methods work, it seems there is no suitable workaround method for rooting this latest firmware,.......................keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully someone will work it out.

Click to collapse



Did the hdmi function works properly now? I mean, does the lcd tv output shows on landscape now?


----------



## Laprince (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't try it, cos I don't have the cable

Sent from my V1277 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boaz4350 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Hebrew rom*

Hi
*Do you have HEBREW ROM to this?*



sardaar said:


> I have found a way to flash my phone with a good ROM with Google Apps, including the store, gmail, maps...
> 
> Here is my solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 24, 2012)

Laprince said:


> i have flashed the new rom posted by  dmitry1972, but none of the rooting methods work, it seems there is no suitable workaround method for rooting this latest firmware,.......................keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully someone will work it out.

Click to collapse



pls try to flash this mod http://forum.china-iphone.ru/away.h...78f3a275ef47b87bdd578f37/kvv7 120829.rar.html. flash it via Flash Tool. it already rooted, contains CWM recovery, circle battery with percents, data partition combined with internal SD card and some other modifications. HDMI works properly in this mod, but there is multitouch problem. pls note, you should wipe your device via CWM-recovery after flashing. this is critically important.


----------



## boaz4350 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hebrew rom*

but the GUI/MENUS will be in HEBREW in this ROM ?


----------



## weissgold (Oct 24, 2012)

Does this phone have a built in compass?


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 24, 2012)

boaz4350 said:


> but the GUI/MENUS will be in HEBREW in this ROM ?

Click to collapse



I dunno bro, but I sure you will be able to switch it into English



weissgold said:


> Does this phone have a built in compass?

Click to collapse



this is unknown. some tests tell us that magnetic sensor is present in the system, some of them don't recognize it. anyway the compass does not work on this device. you can disassemble your device and try to find mmc328 or ami304 chip. if one of them onboard, that means the software is guilty in compas malfunction.


----------



## weissgold (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot Dmitry1979.
In the next two weeks I decide which pone to buy.
This one or the Huawei Ascend G 330 (which will arrive in Germany in the beginning of November).

Because I want to use my phone for geocaching it is important for me to have a buit in compass.
A built in compass is very usefull while standing.

I use the program Locus for geocaching - so the compass just has to work with locus.

Is anybody willing to give it a try whether the compass works with locus or not?
It would be very nice if anybody can report.


----------



## Laprince (Oct 25, 2012)

dmitry1972 said:


> pls try to flash this mod http://forum.china-iphone.ru/away.h...78f3a275ef47b87bdd578f37/kvv7 120829.rar.html. flash it via Flash Tool. it already rooted, contains CWM recovery, circle battery with percents, data partition combined with internal SD card and some other modifications. HDMI works properly in this mod, but there is multitouch problem. pls note, you should wipe your device via CWM-recovery after flashing. this is critically important.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot , i love the interface now, its awesome, for now it looks fine except that i cant mount my internal storage via the pc using the usb, but in all, its a nice one, plus its rooted and it has the cwm recovery like u said.  thanks a lot


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 25, 2012)

Laprince said:


> for now it looks fine except that i cant mount my internal storage via the pc using the usb

Click to collapse



this because your internal storage is integrated with the data partition in this rom mod. size of data partition is about 2,7 GB now, so you able to install much more applications. but external storage still is mountable to your pc via usb.


----------



## Sunil_237 (Oct 26, 2012)

lukacsp said:


> Quality: its surprisingly good, i had to dissassemble it because of a front speaker contact error (it happens other phones too). Its clean, nicely organised and good-looking.

Click to collapse



Hi again,

I ordered the phone and I have been using it for the past few days, my front speaker is pretty low volume on the loudest setting, where I have to press the phone on my ear and can still only just hear what the other person is saying.. not fully most of the time either. Is this the problem you had and fixed? If so, can you give me a quick guide or link me.

Thanks.


----------



## Nordsmetal (Oct 26, 2012)

*kvv7*



dmitry1972 said:


> pls try to flash this mod [ LINK was here ]. flash it via Flash Tool. it already rooted, contains CWM recovery, circle battery with percents, data partition combined with internal SD card and some other modifications. HDMI works properly in this mod, but there is multitouch problem. pls note, you should wipe your device via CWM-recovery after flashing. this is critically important.

Click to collapse



Do this rom uses the stock rom from 2012.08.29(or properly named: 1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN) as base? Do the ov5647 camera works well?
the stock rom from 2012.08.29 have the multitouch problem too (it will feel the fingers on screen what touched it until you not get of all of your fingers from it).


I got this phone from the last week, the screen is brilliant, speed is ok, camera for photo works well, for video it record only in vga on 10 frame/s .. for better speed and res, needed to install lgcamera.
the idea of two sd card is terrible, i can't get offline map and games to it .. 2 gigabyte is too small, so with this rom i should use the external sd card as normal card, so i am interested to try that rom.
no automatic screen brigtes, no compass, or the software not work for them. no led indicators for calls, sms, notifications. 
btw it is a grat phone, i like it, i got my for 153$


----------



## Nordsmetal (Oct 27, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> Do this rom uses the stock rom from 2012.08.29(or properly named: 1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN) as base? Do the ov5647 camera works well?
> the stock rom from 2012.08.29 have the multitouch problem too (it will feel the fingers on screen what touched it until you not get of all of your fingers from it).
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just installed the rom yesterday evening. It completely remove the 2 gb sdcard partition, there will be no more place for apps on memory, the 2 gb no more exist .. but yet better without it, so i was able to take the navigation maps to my 16 gb external sdcard, also i can install the apps on it. 
the speed is much faster, it can be feel in the launcher, also antutu give 5200 points instead of 4700. So much better performance.
As you said the multitouch have a glich, but same as what i had with stock rom.
In stock video camera app now possible to modify camera resolution, so it can now record in 720p at 60 fps what is impressive, also the camera seems to be faster.
It is rooted, have recovery.
i don't know the automatic screen brigthes, and compas is harware problem, lack of hardware, or software problem ..
Thank you for the rom  Much better with it

Is there any patch to fix multitouch?
How can i overclock it to 1.2 ghz?

I like that phone!
sorry for my English


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> no led indicators for calls, sms, notifications.

Click to collapse



you can use the backlight of hardware keys for notifications with this patch http://narod.ru/disk/62061178001.9c64e51755ce861e6390135582731b41/LedReminderZP200.rar.html



Nordsmetal said:


> It completely remove the 2 gb sdcard partition, there will be no more place for apps on memory,

Click to collapse



it not removed, your internal storage is integrated with the data partition in this rom mod. size of data partition is about 2,7 GB now, so you able to install much more applications into internal memory.


----------



## Nordsmetal (Oct 28, 2012)

dmitry1972 said:


> it not removed, your internal storage is integrated with the data partition in this rom mod. size of data partition is about 2,7 GB now, so you able to install much more applications into internal memory.

Click to collapse



In settings it only show 807 mb overall space, so it not integrated the two partition :/


----------



## Laprince (Oct 28, 2012)

Reset to factory default and u will see the 2.76Gb, i had the same issue, but resetting did the trick 

Sent from my V1277 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nordsmetal (Oct 28, 2012)

Laprince said:


> Reset to factory default and u will see the 2.76Gb, i had the same issue, but resetting did the trick
> 
> Sent from my V1277 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you for help to all of you! The rom, and factory reset helped. Now it is 2.76 gb 

now the only glich what is known to me is the multitouch bug


----------



## Nordsmetal (Oct 28, 2012)

boaz4350 said:


> but the GUI/MENUS will be in HEBREW in this ROM ?

Click to collapse



I looked after it, yes it have עִבְרִית language setting on it


----------



## Nordsmetal (Oct 28, 2012)

I have an other question. 
Can the v1277 handle 64 gb microsd card? or just 32 gb?


----------



## dmitry1972 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> I have an other question.
> Can the v1277 handle 64 gb microsd card? or just 32 gb?

Click to collapse



32 max.


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## boaz4350 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Hebrew rom*



Nordsmetal said:


> I looked after it, yes it have עִבְרִית language setting on it

Click to collapse



THANKS !


----------



## selektionsrest (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello from Germany,

any news about fixing the multitouch bug?


----------



## ulatamau (Oct 31, 2012)

Sunil_237 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I ordered the phone and I have been using it for the past few days, my front speaker is pretty low volume on the loudest setting, where I have to press the phone on my ear and can still only just hear what the other person is saying.. not fully most of the time either. Is this the problem you had and fixed? If so, can you give me a quick guide or link me.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hello,
I have the same problem. Have you found a solution?

Regards.


----------



## greveldinges (Oct 31, 2012)

I also have a lot of problems with the multitouch bug, and I would love to have a fix...
Anyone has the solution already? Can't find anything on the forum of our Russian "friends".


----------



## selektionsrest (Oct 31, 2012)

greveldinges said:


> I also have a lot of problems with the multitouch bug, and I would love to have a fix...
> Anyone has the solution already? Can't find anything on the forum of our Russian "friends".

Click to collapse



if i flash the Firmware V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN i dont have the multitouch bug but auto rotate doesn´t work.


----------



## Koukku-j (Nov 4, 2012)

could someone post those roms on this site.
i see there are plenty of those but the sites where roms are are all russian or german

i would apreasiate if there could me a small summary whats working and whats not on those roms

im having trouble with the multitouch bug atm

selektionsrest did an good example


----------



## selektionsrest (Nov 4, 2012)

As far as i know there are the following firmwares:


V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN - g-sensor doesn't work and a lot of people have problems with hdmi output ( i can't test it because i don't have a cable)

V1277-1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN - has the multitouch bug (@chinamobiles.org some people say that gps don't work but i didn't test it)

There also a few custom firmwares which based on the official and as far as i know they have the same bugs.

There are:

Based on V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN:

Mod Firmware by kvv7

Based on V1277-1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN: 

Mod Firmware by vsdem
Mod Firmware by Raversturm
V1277 Custom ROM 1009T_121025_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_ALEXIT



sorry, my posting no links, because i'm a new user


----------



## terapia77 (Nov 5, 2012)

if someone want firmware and custom ROM for V12 can search in italian forum chinafonini.it under laboratorio modding
i don't want to advertise other forum but only inform the presence of firmware and custom rom...


h t t p : / / forum.chinafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12306&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## kachmul2004 (Nov 5, 2012)

is this the phone being talked about in this thread? coz i just ordered one.

http://www.ipmart.com/main/product/...uch,Screen,Smart,Phone,354014.php?prod=354014


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 5, 2012)

kachmul2004 said:


> is this the phone being talked about in this thread? coz i just ordered one.
> 
> http://www.ipmart.com/main/product/...uch,Screen,Smart,Phone,354014.php?prod=354014

Click to collapse



Yes, but i bought my v1277 for 153$ on an other site with free shipping.


----------



## perimano (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello, i have this phone the last 2 days. Came with the Google Play on it working great.So, i don't want to flash any custom rom.
Problem is that i can not use the HDMI function. Is it plug and play? When i plug it on TV
the HDMI cable connection is recognized by the phone but the TV does not recognizes any HDMI external device.
Has anyone the same problem? Is there any solution? Thank you.

Edit: It is working now plug and play. I suppose the solution is the phone's screen must be active before connecting the cable.
        In case it is in black standby mode and try to activate it having allready connected the cables it isn't working.


----------



## veoren (Nov 6, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> V1277-1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN - has the multitouch bug (@chinamobiles.org some people say that gps don't work but i didn't test it)

Click to collapse



I have a V1277 came from shop with this version and I can confirm, that it has the multitouch bug and the gps does not work.

EDITED: gps works! After enabled EPO and A-GPS it has found the sattelites in seconds, I was maybe just impatient amongst high buildings...


----------



## Koukku-j (Nov 7, 2012)

veoren said:


> I have a V1277 came from shop with this version and I can confirm, that it has the multitouch bug and the gps does not work.

Click to collapse



i have 

v1277

android 4.0.4

rom 120829

i got wroking GPS but im not sure about the HDMI and problem is multitouch that isnt working properly

i hope we get an update soon


----------



## suunnittelija (Nov 8, 2012)

perimano said:


> Hello, i have this phone the last 2 days. Came with the Google Play on it working great.So, i don't want to flash any custom rom.
> Problem is that i can not use the HDMI function. Is it plug and play? When i plug it on TV
> the HDMI cable connection is recognized by the phone but the TV does not recognizes any HDMI external device.
> Has anyone the same problem? Is there any solution? Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Does your HDMI work correctly (full screen landscape mode)? Which firmware do you have?


----------



## mikajen (Nov 8, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> As far as i know there are the following firmwares:
> 
> 
> V1277-1009T_120807_OV5647_ICS2V1_V02_COM_EN - g-sensor doesn't work and a lot of people have problems with hdmi output ( i can't test it because i don't have a cable)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi selektionsrest,
was there any update on Roms?


----------



## selektionsrest (Nov 8, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Hi selektionsrest,
> was there any update on Roms?

Click to collapse



Good news for those of us who have a v1277 with new g-sensor (v05 firmware is preinstalled on this devices)

kvv7 has released a new firmware on the basis of the v05. In this firmware, there is no multi-touch bug, about hdmi and gps I can not not say anything at present.

firmware can be found here: h t t p : / /  narod.ru/disk/63460219001.e372769ac8515bfe9a23832a9eff18ee/v121010.rar. html


----------



## Koukku-j (Nov 9, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> Good news for those of us who have a v1277 with new g-sensor (v05 firmware is preinstalled on this devices)
> 
> kvv7 has released a new firmware on the basis of the v05. In this firmware, there is no multi-touch bug, about hdmi and gps I can not not say anything at present.
> 
> firmware can be found here: h t t p : / /  narod.ru/disk/63460219001.e372769ac8515bfe9a23832a9eff18ee/v121010.rar. html

Click to collapse



thank you for the information! this was what many of us needed
-----------------------------
just got this mod installed and its working better than the last version i had.. multitouch bug still exists but it works better now.. when i hold my finger and wont move a pixel screen recognizes 2 press when the first touch is moved a pixels it clears the second


----------



## greveldinges (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm thanks for the link for the new kvv7 firmware, but the link doesn't work anymore :l Maybe someone here can reupload it to mediafire, localhostr or dropbox? Thanks, I'd really love to have the new firmware where multitouch is fixed (kinda)


----------



## Koukku-j (Nov 9, 2012)

greveldinges said:


> Hmm thanks for the link for the new kvv7 firmware, but the link doesn't work anymore :l Maybe someone here can reupload it to mediafire, localhostr or dropbox? Thanks, I'd really love to have the new firmware where multitouch is fixed (kinda)

Click to collapse



this is the link
narod.ru/disk/63460219001.e372769ac8515bfe9a23832a9eff18ee/v121010.rar
just add the world wide web


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 9, 2012)

Koukku-j said:


> this is the link
> narod.ru/disk/63460219001.e372769ac8515bfe9a23832a9eff18ee/v121010.rar
> just add the world wide web

Click to collapse



Файл удален пользователем. - File is deleted by the user.

edit:
i found an other link from kvv7 from chinaphone.ru site, it was posted today 
i think that is that rom, or maybe have some improvement cause this is an other upload from him
http://narod.ru/disk/63487038001.ae8e41a44a1272ed649bf12594ff061d/v121010.rar.html


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## selektionsrest (Nov 9, 2012)

yes thats the newest from kvv7.

forum.china-iphone.ru/away.htm?http://narod.ru/disk/63487038001.ae8e41a44a1272ed649bf12594ff061d/v121010.rar.html


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 12, 2012)

How can i overclock it to 1.2 ghz?
i am using the new kvv7 rom


----------



## mikajen (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Good news. Finally the hdmi works on landscape mode (yeeesss). I flashed the most latest firmware from kvv7.
Rom v121010.
Sdcard2 was removed though. I thought it going to be merge into internal storage.
Its fast. I can't see any major changes withe camera.
The sound quality is the same I think.
I will update you on what changes I could find later.

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 12, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news. Finally the hdmi works on landscape mode (yeeesss). I flashed the most latest firmware from kvv7.
> Rom v121010.
> Sdcard2 was removed though. I thought it going to be merge into internal storage.
> ...

Click to collapse



i had the same problem with the internal storage, after flashing do a Factory reset, it will solve everything, you will have 2,76 gb free space for apps.


----------



## mikajen (Nov 14, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> i had the same problem with the internal storage, after flashing do a Factory reset, it will solve everything, you will have 2,76 gb free space for apps.

Click to collapse



Yes, thanks for that. I did a factory reset and it now shows 2.76 GB...

Is anyone here doing tweak or mods to their v1277?


----------



## dmitry1972 (Nov 14, 2012)

unfortunately all of rom mods based on v121010 have a bug. there is a FC about SystemUI crash instead of notification about 15% charge remaining. after this FC android status bar disappears and you should reboot your phone to bring it back.

fortunately there's some workaround on this problem thanks to forum.china-iphone.ru. you can test this http://files.china-iphone.ru/380SystemUI.apk. it should fix this bug but it need be tested with care. dont forget to backup.


----------



## mikajen (Nov 14, 2012)

dmitry1972 said:


> unfortunately all of rom mods based on v121010 have a bug. there is a FC about SystemUI crash instead of notification about 15% charge remaining. after this FC android status bar disappears and you should reboot your phone to bring it back.

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right dmitry1972. My V12 starts to FC android status bar. It actually starts to disappear when my battery gets lower than 15%.

Update:
Unfortunately upon installing that SystemUI does not solved the problem... Still, it FC android status bar when my battery gets lower than 15%. What changes have been made was the icon of the battery. Instead it went back to stock from having a percent icon.


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 15, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Yes, you are right dmitry1972. My V12 starts to FC android status bar. It actually starts to disappear when my battery gets lower than 15%.

Click to collapse



at me the the status bar FC too, but not need to reboot, only press home button, and the UI start itself again, but force close in some seconds again ..  in this or next week i am going to test it too


----------



## veoren (Nov 18, 2012)

*how to boot into recovery?*

Hi, i've just flashed CWM on the v1277 and tried to test. The "adb reboot recovery" boots the phone into cwm, it works ok. But do you know how to do in manually?
The power+volumeup button start a test called "factory mode" or something like that. power+volumedown does nothing, simple start the normal android system. So how to trigger the recovery?


----------



## mikajen (Nov 18, 2012)

veoren said:


> Hi, i've just flashed CWM on the v1277 and tried to test. The "adb reboot recovery" boots the phone into cwm, it works ok. But do you know how to do in manually?
> The power+volumeup button start a test called "factory mode" or something like that. power+volumedown does nothing, simple start the normal android system. So how to trigger the recovery?

Click to collapse



Hi,
I have done this one a while a go. I downloaded an image file (.img) to my sd card. Shutdown my phone. Trigger it by pressing the power button first followed by the volume up button (1 second interval) and it worked.
Try it. It sometimes doesn't work if you pressed it simultaneously.
Good luck.

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veoren (Nov 18, 2012)

*thx*



mikajen said:


> Trigger it by pressing the power button first followed by the volume up button (1 second interval)

Click to collapse



Thank you, tricky, but succeeded.


----------



## mikajen (Nov 18, 2012)

veoren said:


> Thank you, tricky, but succeeded.

Click to collapse



Well Pal, if that works for you please press the Thanks button.


----------



## droid-sniper (Nov 20, 2012)

(mini) HDMI ↔ VGA LCD PROJECTORS

Anyone tried.it ?...  

Good day everyone!.
Ok, i've been using this for 3-4 months.
So far everything seems pretty well.

Couple of days ago, i tried to connect
this phone with VGA projector (kinda Infocus 
or other brands). 

Yes, i've bought (mini) HDMI to VGA converter, 
but then the projector ask me to 
input keys such as: 
ALT F3 (or F4?) as it usually used by 
note/netbook/pc. Thats the problem.

How to input ALT F3/F4/etc?.
Or if thats not possible, is there any
work around for this kinda problem?.

If only its a hdmi ready projector,
i guessed it wont be a problem,
since this phone works well 
with HDTV via hdmi port.

Pls share any relevant methods
or work-around for this issue?

Many thanks in advance.


Sent from my PUYERv12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tiby_gsm (Nov 21, 2012)

droid-sniper said:


> (mini) HDMI ↔ VGA LCD PROJECTORS
> 
> Anyone tried.it ?...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi !! i think you should set the display to prevent to enter in sleep mode  and than to start the projector...if your phone is gone sleep the projector  not detecting..you can try to put a film from the phone..good luck..:good:

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

I like the logo from the last rom with v1277 it's nice...video resolution can be set to 720p and software moves well ...thx !!


----------



## droid-sniper (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi tiby_gsm,

Thanks for your input.
I believed this problem wasnt 
from sleep mode. My V1277 was
set for more than 2 minutes to sleep,
if its not active. 

Either way, if not from the hdmi-vga
converter cable, which  i believed that
was just fine, or its from unlikely 
android recognized multiple 
ALT with Fx input keys.
As most VGA LCD projectors 
triggered by net/notebooks/pcs. 



Sent from my PUYERv12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikajen (Nov 23, 2012)

Was there a fix already to the SystemUI when the battery reaches 15%? Thanks


----------



## tiby_gsm (Nov 23, 2012)

the batery it's not empty i have 60% it is the 3 day from charging ...when will be 15 % i post result..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## veoren (Nov 23, 2012)

*Widget bug in 0829?*

Hi,

I've not yet flashed the ROM of 1010 because of battery bug, so i'm still using the 0829. But there is a bug I've nowhere read about but sometimes very annoying. I'm not sure if it's ROM specific or depends on same setting, therefore I'm asking 

There are some apps which mainly provides new widgets. Some works, some not. Not working means: the app can be installed successfully, the app itself can be started and works, but the widgets it provides does not appear in the "widgests" pages of the default launcher menu.

For example the *Sense Flip Clock & Weather* app does not work for me. Simply I do not have new widgets after the installation.
( play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.droid27.senseflipclockweather&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kcm9pZDI3LnNlbnNlZmxpcGNsb2Nrd2VhdGhlciJd   )

Googling for the topic the frequent suggestion is to reboot the phone. - Did not help.
I've tried also to boot into (CWM) recovery and do a "clear cache" and "clear dalvik cache". - Did not help.

Do you have any idea what could be the cause?


----------



## michielm74 (Nov 23, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Was there a fix already to the SystemUI when the battery reaches 15%? Thanks

Click to collapse



the solution is here:

ht tp:/ /forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21563&start=4080#p833486


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 23, 2012)

tiby_gsm said:


> the batery it's not empty i have 60% it is the 3 day from charging ...when will be 15 % i post result..:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I have installed the previously linked SystemUI.apk, it changed the battery indicator at statusbar, but no change when it goes below 15%, it crashes too.


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 23, 2012)

i found something on the russian china-iphone.ru site for battery problem: 
http://files.china-iphone.ru/download.php?file=585audio.rar
you need to overwrite the /system/media/audio folder with it, then set the permission of the folder to readable for everybody, using Root explorer ... i did it, i going to drain my phone battery, maybe in the evening i can post if it works or not


----------



## veoren (Nov 23, 2012)

veoren said:


> the app can be installed successfully, the app itself can be started and works, but the widgets it provides does not appear in the "widgests" pages of the default launcher menu.

Click to collapse



Simpler than expected: default storage was "phone storage" instead of "internal storage" and the system does not allow to use widgets from phone storage. (Because it would have been killed on usb mass storage exporting of filesystem /mnt/sdcard).


----------



## tiby_gsm (Nov 23, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Was there a fix already to the SystemUI when the battery reaches 15%? Thanks

Click to collapse



No the problem is the same..it's not solved..


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 23, 2012)

tiby_gsm said:


> No the problem is the same..it's not solved..

Click to collapse



The problem is solved!
I just tested this method and it works!
i wrote in this page before:


Nordsmetal said:


> i found something on the russian china-iphone.ru site for battery problem:
> http://files.china-iphone.ru/download.php?file=585audio.rar
> you need to overwrite the /system/media/audio folder with it, then set the permission of the folder to readable for everybody, using Root explorer ... i did it, i going to drain my phone battery, maybe in the evening i can post if it works or not

Click to collapse



so i tested it on this evening, and now it works fine! Just decompile the linked .rar file, give READ permission to the owner of every file and every folder, overwrite the /system/media/audio folder with it, and it will work 

maybe you don't need to download the .rar, and copy it, maybe just enough to give read permissions to the files in /system/media/audio/alarms, and to the folders

reboot not needed, it will just work


----------



## tiby_gsm (Nov 23, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> The problem is solved!
> I just tested this method and it works!
> i wrote in this page before:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did ..now i wait to discarge the phone for confirmation..anyway thx...:good:


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 23, 2012)

tiby_gsm said:


> I just did ..now i wait to discarge the phone for confirmation..anyway thx...:good:

Click to collapse



i wait for your result, i may it will works


----------



## selektionsrest (Nov 23, 2012)

> Need to set access rights to folders and files in system/media, through root explorer, long tap on folders or files - rwxr-xr-x
> 
> X X X
> X...X --- like this
> X...X

Click to collapse



this really works, but only if you have the firmware from kvv7.


----------



## mikajen (Nov 24, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> The problem is solved!
> I just tested this method and it works!
> i wrote in this page before:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi... good news!
Problem solved. The systemUI now does not fc. And it shows a pop up warning for "15% battery remaining". What I did was give read permissions to the files and folders that you mentioned and it was a success. ヽ(´ー`)ﾉ

What issue remains now is about the multi touch. When you pinch to zoom out on the home screen, it does not show all the pages. Maybe its an issue about the launcher? Could it be possible?

Thanks...

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nordsmetal (Nov 24, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Hi... good news!
> Problem solved. The systemUI now does not fc. And it shows a pop up warning for "15% battery remaining". What I did was give read permissions to the files and folders that you mentioned and it was a success. ヽ(´ー`)ﾉ
> 
> What issue remains now is about the multi touch. When you pinch to zoom out on the home screen, it does not show all the pages. Maybe its an issue about the launcher? Could it be possible?
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy to hear it works
Yes i think it is a launcher problem , i am using ADW launcher,and everithing is ok


----------



## mikajen (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi
One last thing to make this super beautiful...
Did anyone here tried to change the boot splash and boot screen of this phone?.
I did manage to change the boot screen but not the boot splash (android, color cyan text).


----------



## dmitry1972 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nordsmetal said:


> give READ permission to the owner of every file and every folder

Click to collapse





mikajen said:


> What I did was give read permissions to the files and folders that you mentioned

Click to collapse



it's not required to give a read permissions to the files, you may set it for the folders only - that's enough for the fix.


----------



## jvalantine (Nov 26, 2012)

*Caller Location*

I don't know if I'm the only one who experience this problem...but I live in California and one of the area codes here is 562 and I guess the mobile phones in Guangdong also starts with 1562. So my friends' numbers are showing on my phone as in Guangdong China instead of Dawney or La Habra in California.

Does anyone know where is the database hiding, can I make change to it, or I can deactivate that function, instead, use a third party caller id app. As it is right now, none of the third party app can change it from displaying Guangdong. I haven't tried full screen caller id app yet. But it would be nice if I can just use what comes with the phone and make minimum change.

John-


----------



## jvalantine (Nov 28, 2012)

*Nobody lives in So Cal?*

Nobody cares?


----------



## tiby_gsm (Nov 28, 2012)

what version of rom you have???? if you don't have the last version , try to flash the last rom posted in this forum..and post the result...good luck

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------

the last rom for v1277 :  http://narod.ru/disk/63487038001.ae8e41a44a1272ed649bf12594ff061d/v121010.rar.html


----------



## jvalantine (Nov 29, 2012)

*Phone Number Location*

Yes, I have 121010. So far it only happens to area code 562 - it will display Chinese characters for Guangdong Shenzhen or Zhuhai.


----------



## kinnes86 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all, that's my first post after reading almost everything about flashing the phone.

I have a problem after flashing the device with the firmware from the first post. Everything went well (at least flashing) but now the screen is blank.

When I turn it on after removing the batter, green led turns on, then red for a minute and then both work giving mixed color. The screen doesn't work but the soft keys light up after pressing power. When I push volume up/down I can hear v. silent beeping.

I can still connect it to SP flash but reloading the firmware didn't work.

Is there anything that I can do? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## tiby_gsm (Nov 30, 2012)

kinnes86 said:


> Hi all, that's my first post after reading almost everything about flashing the phone.
> 
> I have a problem after flashing the device with the firmware from the first post. Everything went well (at least flashing) but now the screen is blank.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try  recovery mod by pressing the power button first followed by the volume up button (1 second interval)...make factory reset..


----------



## kinnes86 (Nov 30, 2012)

tiby_gsm said:


> Try  recovery mod by pressing the power button first followed by the volume up button (1 second interval)...make factory reset..

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it didn't help. The phone vibrated once (probably after turning on recovery mode) and the led stayed red but the screen didn't turn on:/


----------



## tiby_gsm (Dec 3, 2012)

what device you have??? v1277 mtk 6577 ?? when you connect the phone to pc what happend?? pc recognize phone???? give more detail...


----------



## kinnes86 (Dec 3, 2012)

tiby_gsm said:


> what device you have??? v1277 mtk 6577 ?? when you connect the phone to pc what happend?? pc recognize phone???? give more detail...

Click to collapse



It's v1277 MTK6577. I've flashed it with the newest firmware and the screen doesn't turn on. The PC recognizes the device and I can still flash it with firmware with SP Flash but none of the firmwares brings it back to life. I've tried switching batteries, charging it and nothing works.

Maybe somebody has the original chinese firmware? I had been using the original chinese firmware before flashing it with v121010.
Does anybody have a link to the chinese firmware for V1277 MTK6577?


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 5, 2012)

kinnes86 said:


> Maybe somebody has the original chinese firmware? I had been using the original chinese firmware before flashing it with v121010.
> Does anybody have a link to the chinese firmware for V1277 MTK6577?

Click to collapse



@kinnes86 you could try the new original Chinese firmware. It can be downloaded here: http://chinamobiles.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=23819&d=1354667983

if this works for you i will explain how to root this firmware. Or if you speak german you can find all information about rooting the new firmware in this forum: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?31570-Star-V12-mit-MTK6577&p=349699&viewfull=1#post349699


----------



## kinnes86 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link but unfortunately it didn't help. I flashed it with this firmware and nothing changed. Maybe it's something with the screen that it broke after flashing with another firmware. Thanks all for help, I'll be looking now for blank screen problems now on the forum.


----------



## ziaziung (Dec 7, 2012)

*Poor gsm reception*

Hi. I've bought V1277 few months ago, I'm in France and I have a poor gsm reception.
Is there a way to improve it? Changing modem? What modem and how?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## boaz4350 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Star V12(1277) MTK 6577 - SAR radiation*

Hi 
Is anyone know what is the SAR level of this phone ?

Thanks 
Boaz


----------



## mikajen (Dec 15, 2012)

*Jelly Bean on V1277*

Hi did anyone have ported Jellybean on this device?


----------



## Koukku-j (Dec 15, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Hi did anyone have ported Jellybean on this device?

Click to collapse



no there is not jellybean mod


----------



## EH101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Koukku-j said:


> no there is not jellybean mod

Click to collapse



mmm. This could be the reason I am having trouble with bluetooth.
I am a pretty happy owner of a V1277 phone and I addressed several issues thanks to the hints form this forum, so I am pretty satisfied and thanks to all folks here.
Unfortunately, bluetooth seems performing poorly. Windows control panel hardware management window does not recognise all the bluetooth devices embedded in the phone when I try to connect it. Windows update looks for drivers and fails. The phone appears in the bluetooth device list, but with the warning sign on its side and it seems there is no way to solve.
The bluetooth misbehaviour is partially confirmed by my car TomTom navigator which is unable to explore the phone contact list and looses contact with the phone often. 

Is this a consequence of Android 4.0.x Ice Cream Sandwich ? Is there a way to improve bluetooth compatibility ?


----------



## mateszka (Dec 18, 2012)

ziaziung said:


> Hi. I've bought V1277 few months ago, I'm in France and I have a poor gsm reception.
> Is there a way to improve it? Changing modem? What modem and how?
> 
> Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



Hi, I had that problem
Inside the back cover there is a black film. This cut in the lower third part and throw it away. Then the GSM reception is perfect. 100%


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 23, 2012)

Again there is a new firmware. It is the-500wV1277 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN. I tested it and it is very stable and smooth. And with this firmware the taskbar is transparent. You can download it here: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?31570-Star-V12-mit-MTK6577&p=349699&viewfull=1#post349699

If you have questions I will answer them as quickly as possible.


----------



## pesa1234 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll try it this afternoon and I'll give to you even my feedback


----------



## mikajen (Dec 23, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> Again there is a new firmware. It is the-500wV1277 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN. I tested it and it is very stable and smooth. And with this firmware the taskbar is transparent. You can download it here: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?31570-Star-V12-mit-MTK6577&p=349699&viewfull=1#post349699
> 
> If you have questions I will answer them as quickly as possible.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Could I ask what are the major improvements on this version? Well aside from having the Tanslucent taskbar.
Could you iterate each one?
Thanks.


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 23, 2012)

As far as I know it is like the v07. only now it will be compatible with all devices. I have read in a Russian forum that it is compatible with the following GSensor's: BMA220, bma250e bma222e kxtj2. It also supports all types of main camera.


----------



## artcat (Dec 24, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> As far as I know it is like the v07. only now it will be compatible with all devices. I have read in a Russian forum that it is compatible with the following GSensor's: BMA220, bma250e bma222e kxtj2. It also supports all types of main camera.

Click to collapse



I' ve upgraded with this new firmware, but now the camera works with the front camera wich is low definition.How is it possible to make the back camera (5 Mp) the default camera.??


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 25, 2012)

artcat said:


> I' ve upgraded with this new firmware, but now the camera works with the front camera wich is low definition.How is it possible to make the back camera (5 Mp) the default camera.??

Click to collapse



did you try to select the back camera when you're in camera mode? if yes, what happens?


----------



## artcat (Dec 25, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> did you try to select the back camera when you're in camera mode? if yes, what happens?

Click to collapse



i don't see in the camera settings, where i can select the back or the front camera??


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 25, 2012)

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## william21 (Dec 25, 2012)

*New on android*

Hello everyone,

I need help.
I just got my first android phone 3 month ago: Star v1277.
I found it great but it's getting slower and slower everyday?
I understand that i need to root the phone to make it faster and to solve little bugs like the hdmi problem.
But i don't understand everything.

First i have to say  i am on Mac.
Can someone please tell me how to do it? What to download?  
I'm lost.
If someone can guide me i would really appreciate it!


----------



## artcat (Dec 26, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> View attachment 1591381
> 
> Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't have this icon on my screen as you can see ???


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 26, 2012)

artcat said:


> I don't have this icon on my screen as you can see ???

Click to collapse



which firmware was before the update on your device?


----------



## artcat (Dec 26, 2012)

selektionsrest said:


> which firmware was before the update on your device?

Click to collapse



It was this one V1277-1009T_121025_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN_ALEXIT.zip, downloaded from this italian site:hxxp://forum.chinafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12835


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## selektionsrest (Dec 26, 2012)

artcat said:


> It was this one V1277-1009T_121025_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN_ALEXIT.zip, downloaded from this italian site:hxxp://forum.chinafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12835

Click to collapse



I also had this firmware on my device and had no problems. Maybe you have a different camera hardware ... Have you tried the previous firmware (v07)?

with V1277-1009T_121025_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN_ALEXIT.zip everything works?


----------



## pesa1234 (Dec 26, 2012)

mikajen said:


> Hi,
> Could I ask what are the major improvements on this version? Well aside from having the Tanslucent taskbar.
> Could you iterate each one?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi at all...
I finish my 3 days of test... and the phone seems to be better, but I think that there's a little bug on multitouch... and now I've just flas the boot.img of the old rom 290812...
Now the phone seems to be very good!!!


----------



## ziaziung (Dec 29, 2012)

*It works!*

Hi. Thank you for help : it works!
But why when I cut this part I have a better reception?????





mateszka said:


> Hi, I had that problem
> Inside the back cover there is a black film. This cut in the lower third part and throw it away. Then the GSM reception is perfect. 100%

Click to collapse


----------



## pesa1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm even interested to know what is necessary to do ... can you make some pictures?


----------



## darkangel1016 (Jan 11, 2013)

In india there is phone called micromax a110. specs are same but screen resolution is different.

check this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1960080

and this thread for a ROM that works with micromax a110 from Mobistel cynus t2.  expecting to get JB end of this jan. people have installed the ICS rom in a110 successfully.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35762732#post35762732


----------



## andreictc (Jan 21, 2013)

EH101 said:


> mmm. This could be the reason I am having trouble with bluetooth.
> I am a pretty happy owner of a V1277 phone and I addressed several issues thanks to the hints form this forum, so I am pretty satisfied and thanks to all folks here.
> Unfortunately, bluetooth seems performing poorly. Windows control panel hardware management window does not recognise all the bluetooth devices embedded in the phone when I try to connect it. Windows update looks for drivers and fails. The phone appears in the bluetooth device list, but with the warning sign on its side and it seems there is no way to solve.
> The bluetooth misbehaviour is partially confirmed by my car TomTom navigator which is unable to explore the phone contact list and looses contact with the phone often.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, 
I am fairly new at xda-developers, although I'm following the forums for a long time and everytime I managed to solve past problems with other phones with the help of XDA Community.

This one, v1277, which I bought 1 week ago, has a very annoying problem which I haven't managed to resolve: as the user above said, the phone has some bluetooth compatibility problem.
I connected several bluetooth handsets to the phone and all had the same problem when I made a call: *the person on the other side hears me with static and interruptions*, although I hear them very clearly!
I used one original Nokia BH-320 and 2 china knock offs BH320, and got the same problem. I tested the BH on other phones (Galaxy S+, Iphone 4s and Nokia 6300), and did not have a problem.... so that means that the bluetooth version of V1277 is the problem....

I have build number 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN

*Does anybody have a solution for this? *


----------



## Halx64 (Jan 24, 2013)

*No "smoothness" on V1277 UI*

Hi everyone  I have recently bought this phone too and i noticed that the interface is not as smooth as on my old B63M. It is fast, but not "butter-like" as if it was not hardware accelerated. Does someone noticed the same issue ? Some old MT6573 phones used to have a very very smooth interface as it was OpenGL accelerated (B63M is one of those). The system seems to be using the CPU in order to render the UI (at least this is my first impression) because it's "fast" but not "smooth", if you understand my statement  Is there a way to make the UI faster / more reactive ?

Also, in Developers Options there are only three minor options (USB debug, Keep screen on while charging and Fake locations). As far as you know, is there a way to show ALL the dev options in that menu ?

Thank you for reading


----------



## Nordsmetal (Jan 24, 2013)

Halx64 said:


> Hi everyone  I have recently bought this phone too and i noticed that the interface is not as smooth as on my old B63M. It is fast, but not "butter-like" as if it was not hardware accelerated. Does someone noticed the same issue ? Some old MT6573 phones used to have a very very smooth interface as it was OpenGL accelerated (B63M is one of those). The system seems to be using the CPU in order to render the UI (at least this is my first impression) because it's "fast" but not "smooth", if you understand my statement  Is there a way to make the UI faster / more reactive ?
> 
> Also, in Developers Options there are only three minor options (USB debug, Keep screen on while charging and Fake locations). As far as you know, is there a way to show ALL the dev options in that menu ?
> 
> Thank you for reading

Click to collapse



Just download an other launcher, like ADW launcher, Go launcher from play store, and don't use the crappy default launcher, and it will be fast like hell


----------



## Halx64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nordsmetal said:


> Just download an other launcher, like ADW launcher, Go launcher from play store, and don't use the crappy default launcher, and it will be fast like hell

Click to collapse



Well, it's not a launcher-related issue. I'm using Launcher Pro and yes, it's as fast as hell but the system UI itself is a bit "laggy" (this happens with any launcher) or, better to say, not so "smooth" as it was on the old B63M. It's the same difference that you may notice looking at a software rendered game and a 3D accelerated one. "More FPS", in a way (not easy to describe ).

For example, when you turn pages in Flipboard, the transition effect from page to page on the old B63M is REALLY smooth, much smoother than an iPhone, just to explain what i mean. On superior hardware (V1277) it's not so smooth (even if pretty fast). You get the feeling that on the V12 the CPU is busy rendering the UI and "force itself a bit" to do so, while the 3D card sleeps in its peaceful slumber  Also, SPB Shell 3D is A LOT faster and smoother on the old B63M rather than on the new V1277 (more FPS, visually stunning). Seems to be a driver issue but honestly, it's just an assumption. I have no idea on what is the real cause of that but my impression is that everything is CPU rendered and not GPU accelerated in any way. The feeling is reversed on the phone with older hardware (B63M), so the only assumption i can do is that it's a driver related issue, also because i tried a different MT6577 model (ONE X Pro) and the UI on that phone is very fast, like it was GPU accelerated (just like it happens on the old B63M). Same Android (ICS), same chipset (MT6577).


----------



## andreictc (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea about the problem with the bluetooth compatibility ?


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Feb 4, 2013)

I've had no issues with the BT


----------



## radder5 (Feb 5, 2013)

*BT Connection failed too!*

Hi,
problem with BT too when connecting to vehicle onboard BT. No problem with other Android phone (Motorola Atrix running Jelly Bean - cyanogenmod) but Star v1277 connects and pairs but when car tries to connect for music and phone services it just fails with Connection Error.
Not necessarily looking for a fix here just adding more info to the previous poster about BT connection problems. 

However, because of this I wanted to try and flash my star/ bird v1277 with a new ROM.
Currently on what came with phone - 
android version - 4.0.4
kernel version - 3.0.13 ([email protected] #1 SMP PREEMTP Thur Nov 8 17.22.31 CST 2012
build number - 1009T-121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN

I've tried flashing (with cwm) LeWa_Ulefone_v1277_RU_13.01.18_MailMax.zip (from china-mobile.ru) but gives an error about scatter file being incorrect. I admit I am a bit of a noob when it comes to this phone, but managed to flash over and over my Atrix no problem, but there is quite obviously a lack of custom roms for these chineese phones which is a shame. I was even contemplating creating my own rom to try and get JB on this phone but didn't know where to start as I suspect it is non-trivial (although I have a bit of a programming background and am somewhat familiar with Linux & Java).

Any advice on BT issues, other custom roms and where to start if going down creating own custom rom based on CM10 (for example)?

Ta


----------



## bi1ly (Feb 6, 2013)

*HDMI problem*

Hi there,

HDMI cable to connect the phone to try to tv but nothing happens, the phone mutes the TV no ​​picture no sound.

android version: 4.0.4
build number: 1009T_120829_OV5647_ICS2V1.3_V05_COM_EN
kernel version: 3.0.13 [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 30 09:28:10 CST 2012

ROM should I upgrade?
If so which one?
where would I have a Hungarian (Magyar) language


----------



## urkelz (Feb 28, 2013)

Guys I tried 5 roms and all of them mess my screen up when booting.. 

Only this one works: 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN

and with that i get invalid IMEI .. 

I tried everything to get root access but dont work. I need root to change IMEI with mtk droid tools. .. :{

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

sweet changed IMEI in engineering menu  3g and phone working! just root not working now


----------



## chunky2 (Feb 28, 2013)

bi1ly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> HDMI cable to connect the phone to try to tv but nothing happens, the phone mutes the TV no ​​picture no sound.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





urkelz said:


> Guys I tried 5 roms and all of them mess my screen up when booting..
> 
> Only this one works: 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi There, read through the attached doc's and this will root your device and also re-insert yor IMEI numbers.
Try this at your own risk.

RESPECT to all...


----------



## chunky2 (Feb 28, 2013)

chunky2 said:


> Hi There, read through the attached doc's and this will root your device and also re-insert yor IMEI numbers.
> Try this at your own risk.
> 
> RESPECT to all...

Click to collapse



Added the missing bits


----------



## bi1ly (Mar 6, 2013)

*light sensor*

works on the light sensor

but it does not support the automatic brightness
this repair is possible?


----------



## J-Caesar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Star / Bird 1277 Firmware Back Camera issue*

Hi guys,

I read the whole forum and I do appreciate your efforts but I have an issue though.
I got confused with all these firmwares floating around.  I downloaded several and flashed my phone and they are OK, I think, except of the back camera issue.  No icon to change from front to back camera.

As I need to have CWM and rooted firmware I downloaded the kvv7 of 29.8.2012, flashed it and it looks nice: rooted, with CWM, combined 2.7 GB rom, although the camera issue still there.

The only firmware I got with no camera problem but makes the phone a bit slow is 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN.  And with this firmware can't get the CWM for it and can't get it rooted .  Any ideas, suggestions please.

Thank you all in advance :good:.


----------



## sohanblues (Mar 11, 2013)

*V1277 flashing problem*



sardaar said:


> I have found a way to flash my phone with a good ROM with Google Apps, including the store, gmail, maps...
> 
> Here is my solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HELLO SIR,

Im having Bird V1277 phone......accidently i edited the sd card path in vold.fstab file in system/etc.....IM A big NOOB :crying:
after reboot i found tht i cant see my internal memory and phone storage and also cant see my external SD card when inserted
i treod the factory reset but still no luck, the phone works well and good but only memory problem is there...i cant takes photos, no gallery access as no memory 

can you help me with flashing the ORIGINAL V1277 SYSTEM FIRMWARE BACK.....i saw you post and downloaded SP flashtool and my firmware 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN

i tried your tutorial...but when i connect after removing battery and inserting a few seconds after and press download the RED progress bar doesn't start at all..
i have installed the MTK65XX drivers n all...but still i dnt knw what wrong im doing....

please help me.


----------



## Nordsmetal (Mar 12, 2013)

sohanblues said:


> HELLO SIR,
> 
> Im having Bird V1277 phone......accidently i edited the sd card path in vold.fstab file in system/etc.....IM A big NOOB :crying:
> after reboot i found tht i cant see my internal memory and phone storage and also cant see my external SD card when inserted
> ...

Click to collapse



try to flash an other rom, which is just a bugfixed stock rom, like KVV7 http://forum.china-iphone.ru/away.h...41a44a1272ed649bf12594ff061d/v121010.rar.html

don't forget to do a factory reset after flash

also maybe there is a little but easily solveable problem(i don't know if it is solved in the rom what i linked or not), at 15% charging the UI is crashes cause it not found the Media library or corrupted files had .. i don't remember, but here what you can copy: http://files.china-iphone.ru/585audio.rar?scode=355439


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## glsm92 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I just got this phone yesterday and haven't gotten around to rooting it yet, but I'm just wondering if anyone else has had the problem where in the stock messaging app, every time a message is received or sent it says via (name of SIM) and shows which SIM (SIM1 or SIM2) it was sent from. I've tried looking it up but I can't find anything on it. Does anyone have a solution for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Nordsmetal (Mar 12, 2013)

glsm92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got this phone yesterday and haven't gotten around to rooting it yet, but I'm just wondering if anyone else has had the problem where in the stock messaging app, every time a message is received or sent it says via (name of SIM) and shows which SIM (SIM1 or SIM2) it was sent from. I've tried looking it up but I can't find anything on it. Does anyone have a solution for this?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Use an other sms app like handcent sms, and turn of the notification of the original sms app. Or just turn of notification of original app, and use a notification app like this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.everythingandroid.smspopup&feature=search_result


----------



## mroqu (Mar 14, 2013)

*new firmware JB needed*

I'm looking for a new firmware with Android 4.1 JB.
Maybe someone can give us a link?


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 18, 2013)

hi guys,

iv got this phone today,

Now this phone gets hot near the the mouthpiece area, or the area where the soft keys are located (back, home, menu)....Is this normal and how do i solve it?

iv i enable internet tethering, its even getting worse.


----------



## andreictc (Mar 18, 2013)

mroqu said:


> I'm looking for a new firmware with Android 4.1 JB.
> Maybe someone can give us a link?

Click to collapse



I'm also interested in a jb upgrade ...does anyone have any news?

Sent from my V1277 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how to install CWM on this?

Thanks


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 20, 2013)

Richardo Crispus said:


> Does anyone know how to install CWM on this?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If your using v08, dont think its possible. 

Does anyone know if this fone has a t9 dictionary for auto correction?

Sent from my V1277 using xda premium


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 21, 2013)

J-Caesar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I read the whole forum and I do appreciate your efforts but I have an issue though.
> I got confused with all these firmwares floating around.  I downloaded several and flashed my phone and they are OK, I think, except of the back camera issue.  No icon to change from front to back camera.
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to root mine with that same firmware, but cwm is the problem. I have a friend helping me out, will report


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally!!! I managed to root and install CWM to the latest firmware v08...

IF any needs help, just let me know and ill help.

Happy boy now


----------



## Richardo Crispus (Mar 22, 2013)

kachmul2004 said:


> Finally!!! I managed to root and install CWM to the latest firmware v08...
> 
> IF any needs help, just let me know and ill help.
> 
> Happy boy now

Click to collapse



Could you let me know how you did it?

Thanks!


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 22, 2013)

Richardo Crispus said:


> Could you let me know how you did it?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Use mtk droid tools.  Then make a custom recovery file with it. Rename the 2 files it creates to boot.img and recovery.img respectively. Then replace the boot and recovery files from ur rom files with the custom files u just created. Go to flash tool and flash just these 2 files. Uncheck all other files

Sent from my V1277 using xda premium


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 23, 2013)

I will post a guide shortly

Sent from my V1277 using xda premium


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 23, 2013)

alisami83 said:


> pls very urgent. i need it very urgent.
> and do you know how to change imei also?

Click to collapse



1. DOWNLOAD MTK DROID TOOLS HERE http://ge.tt/1XwvBQb/v/0

2. EXTRACT IT TO A FOLDER

3. KILL ADB  SERVER USING the command 'adb kill-server' in terminal on your PC

3. Extract your rom to a folder As well.

4. OPEN MTK DROID TOOLS  AND CLICK ON THE "ROOT, BACKUP, RECOVERY" TAB.

5. LOOK FOR "RECOVERY AND BOOT" BUTTON, THEN NEXT TO IT, ENABLE THE RADION BUTTON/CHECK BOX NAMED "TO CHOOSE BOOT.IMG FILE".

6. NOW CLICK ON THE "RECOVERY AND BOOT" BUTTON AND THE NAVIGATE TO THE FOLDER WHERE YOU EXTRACTED YOUR ROM FILE AND THEN SELECT BOOT.IMG FILE, CLICK OPEN. NEXT, SELECT THE RECOVERY.IMG FILE, AND CLICK NEXT.

7. ENTER YOUR PHONE NAME IF IT ASKS YOU TO ENTER, YOU MAY ENTER ANY NAME YOU WANT.

8. THERE WILL  BE 2  FILES CREATED IN THE MTK DROID FOLDER (MtkDroidTools\recovery).

9. RENAME EACH OF THE CREATED FILES TO BOOT.IMG AND RECOVERY.IMG RESPECTIVELY.

10. NOW GET THESE FILES AND REPLACE THE ONES FROM YOUR ROM, OPEN FLASH TOOL. SELECT THE SCATTER FILE . AFTER IT LOADS UNCHECK ALL OTHER FILES IN THE CHECK BOXES, JUST LEAVE BOOT.IMG AND RECOVERY.

11. FLASH THE TWO FILES. YOUR PHONE HAS CMW NOW.

12. FOR ROOTING, USE THIS PROGRAM FROM HERE (U MUST ENABLE USB DEBUGGING AND UNKNOWN SOURCES, ALSO ENABLE MOCK CONNECTIONS) http://www.mediafire.com/?h8iejlsea6w5z34

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




alisami83 said:


> pls very urgent. i need it very urgent.
> and do you know how to change imei also?

Click to collapse



use mtk droid tools to change the imei -  but I have not tried if it works since i didnt need to change my imei


----------



## kachmul2004 (Mar 23, 2013)

alisami83 said:


> Hi First of all thank you for everything.
> but i am now at 11. step and cant do more. what will i do with CWM mode?
> then how will the 12 step done ?
> bothing happened after 11.step.

Click to collapse



Is your cwm working? And for step 12, power on your phone and enable usb debugging and unknown sources. Then connect your phone to pc and after driverw are installed, open the file RunMe.bat from the folder where u extracted root_with_restore by Bin4ry.zip

Sent from my V1277 using xda premium


----------



## glsm92 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Deleting APNs*

I'm having trouble entering creating an APN for data connection. I'm on giffgaff and I've tried a) creating a new APN and b) changing the 4 APNs that currently exist because I can't delete them (discard is an option but when selected, nothing happens). There is supposed to be a green dot next to the selected APN but a) results in the phone selecting another APN and b) just results in nothing being selected. Does anyone have any idea how to solve this? Thanks! --Edit: Nevermind, found a solution for this!


----------



## artcat (Apr 4, 2013)

*Lewa firmware fo bird v1277*

Hello community,
I've found this Russian site: fans-android.com/portirovanie-lewa-os-na-svoyo-ustrojstvo/ ,wich explain how to modify an original  firmware in a Lewa firmware. anybody  have knowledge to do this...
Thanks
Regards


----------



## RaverSturm (Apr 16, 2013)

alisami83 said:


> good thank you for your post
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just save it to SD card and isnal via TWPR (or other) recovery. you must replace standard recovery before this operation through flashtool.


----------



## newbornlife (Apr 24, 2013)

alisami83 said:


> can you help me my proximity sensor doest work
> pls pls pls

Click to collapse



Did you calibrate it?


Sent from my B92M using xda app-developers app


----------



## newbornlife (Apr 27, 2013)

I do not have the same phone any more cause mine would reboot every time I t was a unplugged from the charging. Calibra tion however should be common for all android phones phones with proximity sensor

Sent from my B92M using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomtomboy69 (May 2, 2013)

*When i flash my V1277 with non stock ROM screen is messed up*

Hi

I am trying ever since i got my BIRD V1277 to get rid of the 2GB partition (phone storage) and get my 32GB sdcard which is now sdcard2 to get recognized by the phone as sdcard. This is of critical importance, in my view, since almost all apks are designed to work with only one, and downloading maps on gps or music through the apps will set the downloaded stuff to go to the 2GB partition.

I saw in this thread that some people were able to do this by flashing the so called KVV7 non stock rom and i tried it too but with kvv7 or any other rom other than the stock rom V08 (that came with the phone) my screen is divided in two and all messed up. Is there anybody who can share some thoughts on this?

I am willing to try anything to get rid of the darn partition... truly 

Thanks


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## tomtomboy69 (May 2, 2013)

Hi

I am trying to remove the 2GB partition too but it seems i can't flash the KVV7 rom. Do i need bootloader unlocked or to be rooted is enough. My phone came with the V08 version rom and i can flash it fine but when i try to do the same with kvv7 the screen is all weird. 
please help...


----------



## Halx64 (May 2, 2013)

tomtomboy69 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying ever since i got my BIRD V1277 to get rid of the 2GB partition (phone storage) and get my 32GB sdcard which is now sdcard2 to get recognized by the phone as sdcard. This is of critical importance, in my view, since almost all apks are designed to work with only one, and downloading maps on gps or music through the apps will set the downloaded stuff to go to the 2GB partition.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you just need to see your 32 GB physical card as /sdcard instead of /sdcard2 you may simply edit your vold.fstab file and swap the mounting points of the two card (internal and physical).

It's not hard at all to do. You just need to open /system/etc/vold.fstab and edit those two lines:


```
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard blah blah
dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard2 blah blah
```

Edit like that:


```
dev_mount sdcard[B]2[/B] /mnt/sdcard[B]2[/B] blah blah
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard blah blah
```

The phone will recognize your 32 GB card as /sdcard (physical one) and the 2,0 GB partition as /sdcard2. You may use the 2,0 GB as a backup / free storage partition or repartitioning your emmc you can have a bigger /data (2,6 GB) and a smaller /sdcard2 (around 100 MB). This is particular useful because you will have a lot of storage space directly on data partition and can install a lot of apps without moving them to sd (games will automatically save data into /sdcard (/mnt/sdcard), which will be your physical 32 GB card mount point, right now).

In order to do that you can flash a ROM developed by a very talented italian cooker. Here it is: h t t p :/ / goo.gl / BbvBq

- based on stock firmware ICS2V1.3_V05
- baseband MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V7 (20/08/2012) ...
- Rooted : su + busybox + SuperSU
- EMMC repartitioning : PHONE MEMORY: 2.8GB, SDCARD2: 117MB, external SDCARD: your microSD card's size (32 GB, in your case)
- lots of patches and fixes (gpsfix, adfree)
- SSH and VNC servers
- fix_permissions, auto-odex script
- custom recovery TWRP_2.2.2.1 and CWM_6
- Galaxy Touchwiz's APK is located in /sdcard2 (117 MB partition) if you want to try it

Best Regards 

Halx64


----------



## tomtomboy69 (May 7, 2013)

Halx64 said:


> If you just need to see your 32 GB physical card as /sdcard instead of /sdcard2 you may simply edit your vold.fstab file and swap the mounting points of the two card (internal and physical).
> 
> It's not hard at all to do. You just need to open /system/etc/vold.fstab and edit those two lines:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Halx64. I have solved this some time ago now and exacty like you said. The only difference is that i repartioned to 3GB (2.95GB) and eliminated the sd2 card. I have no use for it...


----------



## josuemf (May 25, 2013)

could someone please UPLOAD their MODEM.IMG please?

it's located in 
system\etc\firmware

I need it bad....

thanks in advance.


----------



## chunky2 (May 25, 2013)

josuemf said:


> could someone please UPLOAD their MODEM.IMG please?
> 
> it's located in
> system\etc\firmware
> ...

Click to collapse



there you go, taken from my v1277 bird


----------



## josuemf (May 26, 2013)

chunky2 said:


> there you go, taken from my v1277 bird

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!


----------



## freestart (May 27, 2013)

*jelly bean for V1277?*

someone who has bought a new v1277 and has jelly bean system please upload it, thanks! :highfive:


----------



## Halx64 (May 27, 2013)

freestart said:


> someone who has bought a new v1277 and has jelly bean system please upload it, thanks! :highfive:

Click to collapse



There is no Jelly Bean for V1277 and it will never be. The manufacturer hasn't released any update and the phone is quite old now so i doubt that in the near future they will update its firmware. No mediatek drivers, no mediatek managers, no system. If you want a Jelly Bean system you have to buy a newer phone. That's how the market usually works, unfortunately.


----------



## freestart (Jun 2, 2013)

Halx64 said:


> There is no Jelly Bean for V1277 and it will never be. The manufacturer hasn't released any update and the phone is quite old now so i doubt that in the near future they will update its firmware. No mediatek drivers, no mediatek managers, no system. If you want a Jelly Bean system you have to buy a newer phone. That's how the market usually works, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



:crying:


----------



## Guigui3359 (Jun 15, 2013)

Halx64 said:


> If you just need to see your 32 GB physical card as /sdcard instead of /sdcard2 you may simply edit your vold.fstab file and swap the mounting points of the two card (internal and physical).
> 
> It's not hard at all to do. You just need to open /system/etc/vold.fstab and edit those two lines:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I tried to this on official ROM (121108) but when i restart  phone does not find sdcard nor sdcard2.
Do i have also to change vold.fstab.nand?
Do i need another Rom or it"s something that works on any rom?

Here is my vold.fstab maybe i'm doing something wrong .. 

## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /mnt/sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0
# dev_mount right_sdcard /mnt/sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.2/mmc_host/mmc2

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1

Thanks in advance


----------



## toby_as (Jun 18, 2013)

freestart said:


> There is no Jelly Bean for V1277 and it will never be. The manufacturer hasn't released any update and the phone is quite old now so i doubt that in the near future they will update its firmware. No mediatek drivers, no mediatek managers, no system. If you want a Jelly Bean system you have to buy a newer phone. That's how the market usually works, unfortunately.
> :crying:

Click to collapse



Hi, i have an e1920 v77 zlh android phone , with MTK6577, and with jelly bean 4.1.1, kernel version: 3.4.0, #1smp preempt mon dec 3 21:04:30 cst 2012. How it posible then, if there are no drivers for MTK? I also have an Star v1277 , same chipset, and only android 4.0.4.


----------



## spock81 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Rooted But Black Screen*



Richardo Crispus said:


> The driver isn't installing for me (The windows 7 specific driver) I'm running Win 7 Professional 64bit. Can anyone link me to a working driver?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Update, booting into the flash mode on my phone didn't show anything on the phone's screen, but it worked. I only managed to do it on a friend's XP machine.

Click to collapse



Hello and help please i`m a noob didn`t no where to post on the forum. 
I have Bird V1277 i`ve successfully rooted 2 weeks ago everything was working fine.
Today i was going to do recovery/backup and flash custom rom, but screen just went black after screen timeout. Was not connected to computer at all just got out of bed checked emails sat down looked at fone screen was off turned on just black, have tried both batterys so just left battery and sim,sdcard out just now So can someone help me please.I have been searching on this forum for a while, so if someone has been experiencing similar probs could you point me to the thread. Many thanks. I have just tried the hdmi port onto tv and got what i want to be seeing but on the tv so i have enabled usb debugging, and restarted fone now fone seems to be on a boot loop?? not getting anything now, it sounds like its in a loop not responding to anything not like before


----------



## Avensis828 (Jul 13, 2013)

*CWM recovery.*

Hi,
I just got this phone V1277  firmware v08 and rooted it no problem with MTK Tools.
MTK created a CWM folder in my external SD card but I'm trying to work out how to install the CWM recovery.
Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Avensis828 (Jul 14, 2013)

*CWM help.*

1. DOWNLOAD MTK DROID TOOLS

2. EXTRACT IT TO A FOLDER

3. KILL ADB SERVER USING the command 'adb kill-server' in terminal on your PC

3. Extract your rom to a folder As well.

4. OPEN MTK DROID TOOLS AND CLICK ON THE "ROOT, BACKUP, RECOVERY" TAB.

5. LOOK FOR "RECOVERY AND BOOT" BUTTON, THEN NEXT TO IT, ENABLE THE RADION BUTTON/CHECK BOX NAMED "TO CHOOSE BOOT.IMG 

FILE".

6. NOW CLICK ON THE "RECOVERY AND BOOT" BUTTON AND THE NAVIGATE TO THE FOLDER WHERE YOU EXTRACTED YOUR ROM FILE AND 

THEN SELECT BOOT.IMG FILE, CLICK OPEN. NEXT, SELECT THE RECOVERY.IMG FILE, AND CLICK NEXT.

7. ENTER YOUR PHONE NAME IF IT ASKS YOU TO ENTER, YOU MAY ENTER ANY NAME YOU WANT.

8. THERE WILL BE 2 FILES CREATED IN THE MTK DROID FOLDER (MtkDroidTools\recovery).

9. RENAME EACH OF THE CREATED FILES TO BOOT.IMG AND RECOVERY.IMG RESPECTIVELY.

10. NOW GET THESE FILES AND REPLACE THE ONES FROM YOUR ROM, OPEN FLASH TOOL. SELECT THE SCATTER FILE . AFTER IT LOADS 

UNCHECK ALL OTHER FILES IN THE CHECK BOXES, JUST LEAVE BOOT.IMG AND RECOVERY.

11. FLASH THE TWO FILES. YOUR PHONE HAS CMW NOW.


I read this information from kachmul2004 but as anyone else tried it and had success?
My concern is, there are reports of bricking the v1277 when trying to install CWM recovery onto v08 firmware.


----------



## cacoe (Jul 26, 2013)

*Screen Tearing*

I'd also like to have some clearer instructions on flashing CWM. Well, actually, the instructions are very clear but a link to a version of CWM that has been tried and proven to work, by someone who has flashed it! My worry is bricking it via flashing the wrong verison.

Anyway, I seem to have a screen tearing/vsync problem which no one else has either noticed/or has.

Anyone else seeing this? Know of a fix? I would really appreciate it if you do!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd9Bsa5m3-o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bebob (Jul 28, 2013)

*jelly bean*



Halx64 said:


> There is no Jelly Bean for V1277 and it will never be. The manufacturer hasn't released any update and the phone is quite old now so i doubt that in the near future they will update its firmware. No mediatek drivers, no mediatek managers, no system. If you want a Jelly Bean system you have to buy a newer phone. That's how the market usually works, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



ALDI in Australia is selling a Chinese phone  Bauhn ASP-4500Z    with jelly bean on the same hardware maybe someone can post the rom     ....gadgetguy.com.au/aldi-doesnt-just-have-a-mobile-service-it-also-has-a-phone-to-match/


----------



## bebob (Jul 28, 2013)

*recovery mode already on this phone*

I have stumbled upon recovery mode on the v1277 .
To put phone in recovery mode power off first , hold vol up key and press power button , then press vol up once more and recovery menu appears.
Holding this longer brings up the factory test programs.
I have now backed up my v1277. firmware 08


----------



## cacoe (Jul 28, 2013)

Well I'm trying to fix my issues via flashing some different firmwares for the v1277

Only one of them works!

The rest give me the following error:

When just clicking 'download' in flashtool, I get error: (8038) PMT is ready and layout has changed.

When using Firmware -> Upgrade, I get error: S_DA_INVALID_RANGE (3036)

Any ideas? I can't help but think my problems might be solved with an alternative ROM.

So, looking through a whole bunch of google translated russian forums, it seems that the white version of this phone has a different display than the black ones have had. That means, there is only a single rom currently which supports the device at all.

I can't see any fixes for the vsync problem :/


----------



## cacoe (Jul 29, 2013)

tomtomboy69 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying ever since i got my BIRD V1277 to get rid of the 2GB partition (phone storage) and get my 32GB sdcard which is now sdcard2 to get recognized by the phone as sdcard. This is of critical importance, in my view, since almost all apks are designed to work with only one, and downloading maps on gps or music through the apps will set the downloaded stuff to go to the 2GB partition.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well apparently, the display on newer (and mainly white) V1277's is different hardware to the older stuff. V08 is the only firmware to work on handsets with the new display :/


----------



## mcmstar (Aug 21, 2013)

*My Star v1277 deleted everthing in it automatically*

Hi, I have this phone and couple of days ago the phone wiped everything itself including my contacts, messages pictures and the most importantly my internal calendar.

I didn't sync it with google and I have very important notes in that calender. 

Another big issue is I can not connect the phone to computers. Something is wrong with the micro usb input . 

How can you restore calendar and other stuff in this situation please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sardaar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought these phone.

(sorry, I can't post link, because I'm a noob)

Datasheet seems very atractive.

Model	Mobile phone V12
CPU	MTK6577 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.0GHZ
Cellular Network	GSM850, GSM900, GSM1800, GAM1900, 3G WCDMA 850/2100MHZ
Cellular-Data	GPRS, WCDMA
Number of SIM card(s)	2 Sim cards standby
Operating System	Android 4.0.3
RAM	512Mb RAM
Built-In Storage	4Gb ROM
External Storage	Micro SD up to 32Gb
Screen Size	4.3 inches 
Screen Type	Capacitive
Multitouch	Yes, 5 points
Resolution	960x540 pixels
Camera	Yes, 8.0MegaPixels back, 0.3MegaPixels front

In my opinion the screen is really very nice, but the software is bad:
-no google apps installed 
-not rooted, (and maybe not rootable)

is there any other user of these phone here?
do you have any tips?

Best regards


----------



## J-Caesar (Aug 26, 2013)

*Front/Back Camera issue*

Hi guys,

For those who flashed ROMs for the V1277 with only front camera issue (no icon to switch between front/back camera), I successfully flashed a good ROM with no problems at all, yet. The only thing I wished to have is the combined 2.7GB ROM.  Nevertheless, this can be solved by changing   the /system/etc/vold.fstab file with root explorer.

ROM: 1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM_EN, with CWM but not rooted.

For root use: Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v17, easy and fast.

Good luck :good:


----------



## EmaTheMirror (Sep 1, 2013)

cacoe said:


> Anyway, I seem to have a screen tearing/vsync problem which no one else has either noticed/or has.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this? Know of a fix? I would really appreciate it if you do!

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same issue.

My BIRD V1277 sports these specs:

Baseband version
MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V7, 2012/08/20
16:40

Kernel version
3.0.13
[email protected] #1
SMP PREEMPT Thu Nov 8 17:22:31 CST
2012

Build number
1009T_121108_OV5647_ICSV1.3_V08_COM
_EN


Did you fix it or at least find out how many units are affected by this bug? Does the bug reside just in the 121108 build? installing an older firmware fixes it?

Thanks for any reply, I'm just trying to figure out if there's a quick fix for it and if considering a replacement (which they agreed, in case) is a sensible solution or not - I wouldn't want to wait 2 weeks to get a "blank" replacement representing the issue :crying:


----------



## wowi4 (Dec 14, 2013)

On forum.china-iphone.ru there is NEW Mod. Firmware for *v1277 130731*
_Bold paste in google and you will find the download page_


> As I promised made firmware for Modrecovery v.130731, odeks, root, with all patches:
> - Caller Pictures Fullscreen
> - Animation when you call
> - Search in T9 dialer
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## spock81 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Headphone Jack Not Reconised*



wowi4 said:


> On forum.china-iphone.ru there is NEW Mod. Firmware for *v1277 130731*
> _Bold paste in google and you will find the download page_

Click to collapse



Hello can you help i have had this phone a while but has been very buggy with me have had to replace the screen twice as in having the wrong firmware flashed to it(not by me) the company i got from. Anyway it is running 121108 firmware with a few patches by me and is rooted, but the headphones work through headphones and the speaker at the same time and cannot get radio so i no there is a missing link somewhere can you help!!
Many Thanks


----------



## Joegrow (Aug 21, 2014)

*Custom Firmware for V1277*

Hi,
I have a Star V1277 w MTK6577 processor and wanted to try a Jellybean custom ROM. Does anyone know where I could find some?


----------

